# Sakk



## luja001 (2010 Június 15)

Angol, orosz és magyar nyelven.
PDF és DJVU formátumban


----------



## atacanahu (2010 Szeptember 10)

Sziasztok!

Nagyon kezdő vagyok a sakkban; lenne olyan könyvetek is amely az alapoktól magyaráz el mindent!

Köszi


----------



## gh8 (2010 Szeptember 11)

*Az alapok*

Hello
Itt egy alapmű a régmúltból. Emlékszik még erre valaki?


----------



## gh8 (2010 Október 19)

Azért a programokkal ma már egyszerűbb. Fritz, Chessbase, Playchess.de....


----------



## bartusg (2010 December 17)

Nincs meg valakinek a..... címét sajnos nem tudom. A sakk történetéről szól, humoros, érdekes történetek a sakk őskorából, és újkorából. Az a manusz írta aki a sport tv-ben a sakkk műsorban van Farkasházyval csak az egyszerűség kedvéért az ő nevét is elfelejtettem... 
Köszi


----------



## zozo90X (2010 December 17)

Valaki tudna haladó szintű könyvet? akár PDF, akár nem. Előre is köszi.


----------



## felicity (2011 Január 7)

Sziasztok!

Keresem: Daniel King: Sakk! című könyvét Magyarul jobb lenne, de jöhet angolul is. Nagyon szépen köszönöm, szép napot mindenkinek:
Ági


----------



## jschulle (2011 Február 23)

egy jo sakkprogramot tud-e ajanlani valaki

Daniel King: Sakk! című könyve megvan nekem.Milyen cimre kuldhetem ha szukseges


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Március 26)

*Sakk egyéni Eb - Polgár nyert*
2011. 03. 26. 05.24

<RIGHT> 




*


A négy magyar közül egyedül Polgár Judit nyert a franciaországi Aix-les-Bains-ben zajló egyéni sakk Európa-bajnokság pénteki, negyedik fordulójában.
*​*
*
A viadal honlapja szerint Balogh Csaba és Rapport Richárd remizett, míg Antal Gergely kikapott.
Polgárnak így 3,5, Baloghnak 3, Rapportnak 2,5, míg Antalnak 1,5 pontja van.

*Eredmények:
Polgár Judit-Romain Edouard (francia) 1-0
*Balogh Csaba-Arkadi Naiditsch (német) döntetlen
Rapport Richárd-Viktor Laznicka (cseh) döntetlen
Antal Gergely - Radu-Marian Doros (román) 0-1

* A 11 fordulós viadalt követően 23 sakkozó utazhat az augusztusi Világkupára.

*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Április 5)

*Sakk Eb - Polgár: megcsillantottam a fiatalságomat*
2011. 04. 04. 17.46


<RIGHT> 



*


Polgár Judit saját bevallása szerint fiatalkorát idézően sakkozott, s ennek köszönheti bronzérmét a franciaországi Aix-les-Bains-ben szombaton befejeződött egyéni Európa-bajnokságon.

*​*
*"Megcsillantottam a fiatalságomat. A szakemberek és a szurkolók egyaránt úgy vélekedtek, hogy látványos és szórakoztató játszmákat vívtam" - mondta hétfőn a 34 éves nemzetközi nagymester az MTI-nek. "Magam is úgy vélem, hogy ismét attraktív és ötletes partikat játszottam, amelyek közül egy-kettő bekerül a történelem könyvekbe a legjobb mérkőzéseim közé".
Polgár Judit arról is beszélt, hogy a 6,5 éves Olivér születése után nehéz volt összeegyeztetni a versenyzést és családi elfoglaltságait, de másfél esztendeje ismét komolyabban tud foglalkozni a sakkal, s ezen csak könnyített, hogy kisebbik gyermeke, a 4,5 éves Hanna tavaly szeptembertől szintén óvodába jár.
"Mindkét gyermekem tud már sakkozni, ugyanis az angol óvodájukban ez a tanulás része, s éppen az én tankönyvemből oktatják" - árulta el Polgár Judit.
Elmondása szerint Olivér heti kétszer, Hanna egyszer ül asztalhoz, utóbbi a lelkesebb, de egyelőre egyikük sem olyan fanatikus, ami a versenysakkhoz szükséges. Hozzátette, ő sem táplálja beléjük ezt az elhivatottságot, de azt reméli, eljutnak olyan szintre, hogy értékelni és élvezni tudják az ő partijait.
"Mióta megszülettek, jóval kevesebbet versenyzek, s ez akár jól is elsülhet, hogy mentálisan friss vagyok. Elsősorban a tapasztalatomból táplálkozok, ugyanakkor minél több partit játszik az ember, annál könnyebb jól szerepelni a versenyeken" - mondta a világ legjobb női sakkozója, aki első magyarként nyert érmet egyéni Eb-n, továbbá az első nő a kontinensviadal történetében, aki dobogós helyen végzett a férfi mezőnyben.
Polgár nem csalódott, hogy a 8,5 ponttal élen végzett négyes holtversenyben egy speciális szisztéma alapján végül harmadik lett, mert mint megjegyezte, az utóbbi időben nem voltak jó eredményei klasszikus idejű egyéni viadalokon, így azzal a céllal érkezett a kontinensviadalra, hogy a legjobb 23-ban végezzen, azaz kvalifikálja magát az augusztusi Világkupára.
Az év további részét illetően elmondta, hogy a kieséses rendszerű Vk mellett a legfontosabb esemény számára a június második felében kezdődő csapat-világbajnokság lesz, amelyre tíz ország, köztük Magyarország kvalifikálta magát. Reméli, hogy a szövetség elő tudja teremteni az anyagi fedezetet a kínai vb-re.

* Az Eb-n rajta kívül további három magyar szerepelt: Rapport Richárd és Balogh Csaba 7-7, Antal pedig 6 ponttal zárt, így egyikük sem kvalifikálta magát a Vk-ra.*

*Az oroszországi Hanti-Manszijszkban sorra kerülő viadalon alanyi jogon indul Lékó Péter, míg Polgár előtt Almási Zoltán és Berkes Ferenc a tavalyi Eb-ről kvalifikálta magát.

*XLsport​


----------



## zsibzsib (2011 Április 11)

*Sziasztok!*

Szeretnék megtanulni sakkozni. Tudtok valami jó könyvet ajánlani kezdőknek?


----------



## gabi39 (2011 Július 27)

Szia!Olyan magyar sakk könyvet szeretnék kérni,ami a megnyitásról szól!Tud valaki ilyen könyv létezéséről?Ha igen,légyszi tedd fel!Köszike.


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 9)

*Sakk Vk - Polgár Judit rájátszás után a nyolc között*





*


Polgár Judit bejutott a legjobb nyolc közé az oroszországi Hanti-Manszijszkban zajló, kieséses rendszerű sakk Világkupán, miután a nyolcaddöntő csütörtöki rájátszásában jobbnak bizonyult a kubai Leinier Dominguez Pereznél.

*​*
*A viadal honlapja szerint az első két, fejenként 25 perc gondolkodási idejű rapid parti egyformán a világos bábukat vezető játékos győzelmével zárult, és ugyanez volt a helyzet a folytatásban is, ahol már csak 10 perc volt a lépésekre. Következtek tehát a villámpartik, amelyek közül az első döntetlennel végződött, majd a másodikban a magyar nagymester sötéttel megszerezte a teljes pontot, így végül 4,5-3,5-re diadalmaskodott. 
Polgár bravúros teljesítménnyel kerekedett felül a párharcban, miután az első, normál játékidejű partit - még kedden - világossal elvesztette. Szerdán maratoni, 112 lépéses játszmában egyenlített sötéttel.

"Voltak már hasonló csatáim a múltban, de azt hiszem, ez volt a legizgalmasabb - mondta az érdeklődésére a háromnapos küzdelemről Polgár Judit. - Az elvesztett első mérkőzés után természetesen nem gondoltam a harmadik napra, csak arra, hogy sikerüljön egyenlítenem. Egy hullámzó partiban, kemény harcban, amelyben mindkettőnk szalasztott el lehetőségeket, ez végül sikerült is. A mai napon is változatos volt a csata, szerencsére az utolsó villámjátszmában jól sikerült a megnyitásom, és így végül meg tudtam szerezni a győzelmet. Nagyon fáradt vagyok, de a diadal extra energiát ad a folytatásra."

*A pénteken kezdődő negyeddöntőben az orosz Peter Szvidler lesz a magyar nagymester ellenfele.*

_"A kilencvenes évek elejétől rengeteget játszottunk egymással, mindenféle időbeosztású partit váltottunk, legalább 30-40-et, így jól ismerjük egymást. Bár tény, hogy már régen találkoztunk legutóbb - mondta következő riválisáról Polgár Judit. - Ő is jó formában van most, de ma este még nem foglalkozom ezzel, egyelőre élvezem a sikert."
_​_
_
*Eredmény:
nyolcaddöntő:
**Polgár Judit - Leinier Dominguez Perez (kubai) 4,5-3,5 (0-1, 1-0, 1-0, 0-1, 1-0, 0-1, döntetlen, 1-0)

A torna első három helyezettje világbajnokjelölt lesz.
*​*
**A Vk szeptember 20-ig tart. *

*A magyarok közül már csak Polgár Judit van versenyben.
*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 24)

*Pihenő után, versenyre éhesen*
2011. 09. 24. 01.04 

 <RIGHT> 





*A Szlovéniában sorra kerülő Bajnokcsapatok Európa-kupáján megkezdi őszi versenyévadját Rapport Richárd, a Felix Promotionnel együttműködő magyar sakktehetség.
*​*
**​*Egy hónap intenzív pihenőt követően újra asztalhoz ül Rapport Richárd, méghozzá a Haladás első táblásaként a Bajnokcsapatok Európa-kupájában. A hétfordulós svájci rendszerű viadal vasárnap kezdődik és jövő szombatig tart.
_„Az ellenfelekre ilyenkor nem lehet készülni, a lebonyolítás miatt nem lehet tudni, mikor, ki ellen játszhatok majd_ – mondta a Felix Promotionnel együttműködő tehetség. – _Úgy érzem, a Haladás középcsapatnak számít a mezőnyben, konkrét célt nem tűztünk ki magunk elé, ahogyan én sem mondtam magamnak, hogy most ennyi vagy annyi pontot szeretnék elérni.”_
Ricsi ugyanakkor nem tagadta, az egy hónap kihagyás után már hiányzott neki a játék. _„De nem volt olyan hosszú ez a kihagyás, a legnagyobbaknál például megszokott _– mondta. – _Előtte én is sokat versenyeztem, korábbi önmagamhoz képest különösen. Most sokkal inkább az foglalkoztat, kijön-e belőlem, amit gyakoroltam. Az elmúlt időszakban gyakoroltam a megnyitásokat, egyre több és jobb variációm van, remélem, néhányat sikerül is alkalmaznom.”_​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 4)

*Sakkcsapat-Eb - Kijelölték a magyar együtteseket*





*


A Magyar Sakkszövetség elnöksége hétfőn kijelölte a novemberi, görögországi csapat Európa-bajnokságon résztvevő válogatottakat.
*​*
*

A szövetség honlapjának tájékoztatása szerint a férfiaknál *Lékó Péter, Almási Zoltán, Berkes Ferenc, Balogh Csaba és Gyimesi Zoltán *képviseli a magyar színeket, míg a nőknél *Hoang Thanh Trang, Mádl Ildikó, Rudolf Anna, Gara Tícia és Gara Anita *ül asztalhoz. 
*A férfiakat* *Horváth Tamás*,* a nőket Hazay László* *irányítja kapitányként.*
*A kontinensbajnokságot november 2. és 12. között rendezik a görögországi Porto Carrasban.
*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 7)

*Európán át a csapatért*
2011. 10. 07. 07.23 


<RIGHT> 






*A Felix Promotionnel együttműködő Rapport Richárd is asztalhoz ül a magyar válogatottban az október hetedikén kezdődő Mitropa-kupán.*

Röviddel a sakkozók Bajnokcsapatok Európa-kupája után újabb csapatversenyen ül asztalhoz Rapport Richárd. Október hetedikétől a magyar válogatott tagjaként a franciaországi Merlimont-ban a Mitropa-kupán képviseli hazánkat, méghozzá Prohászka Péter, Nagy Gábor, Bokros Albert és Horváth Péter társaságában.
_„Már két éve is játszottam ebben a sorozatban, arról a tornáról viszont nincsenek kellemes emlékeim, mert tartalék voltam, és keveset játszottam_ – mondta a Felix Promotionnel együttműködő ifjú reménység. – _A tavalyi viadal összességében jól sikerült, csak azt sajnálom, hogy a végét elszúrtam. Most ismerős csapattal megyek, hiszen a bekerültek közül ketten csapattársaim a Haladásban, harmadikuk pedig edzőtársam.”_
A régebben közép-európai csapatok számára létrehozott, ma már szélesebb körben elterjedt kupát Magyarországtól 1600 km-re rendezik meg, így a meccsek előtt még egy hosszú buszos túra is vár a küldöttségre. _„Ennyi ideig eddig csak egyszer utaztam, akkor vonaton, és nagyon jó társaságban. Végig beszélgettünk és nem tűnt idegőrlőnek a sok kilométer. Most valami hasonlóra számítok”_ – árulta el Ricsi.
Franciaországban négytáblás meccsek lesznek, és amint Rapport Richárd elárulta, a partik alatt igyekeznek a társak játszmáig is figyelemmel követni, elvégre a csapatérdek a legfontosabb. *„Állásfüggő lesz minden. Ha van olyan állás, amit kockázatosan lehet csak kezelni, akkor gyorsan elemezzük a csapat helyzetét is. A legfontosabb, hogy mindig a legjobbat lépjem, mert abból baj nem lehet” *– fogalmazott Rapport.
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 20)

*Sakk: Lékó Péter remekül játszva harmadik lett a szaratovi tornán*​
*Veretlenül, 11 játszmából 6.5 pontot gyűjtve a harmadik helyen végzett Lékó Péter a szerdán véget ért szaratovi szupertornán. A magyar nagymestert a végig ellenállhatatlanul játszó orosz Alekszandr Morozevics és honfitársa, a korábbi Európa-bajnok Jevgenyij Tomasevszkij előzte meg.*​
Lékó teljesítményével egy Élő-pontot szerzett, és továbbra is a legjobb magyar nagymesternek számít.
Lékó nem pihen túl sokat, ugyanis november elején asztalhoz ül a csapat Európa-bajnokságon *Almási Zoltán, Berkes Ferenc, Balogh Csaba és Gyimesi Zoltán *társaságában a görögországi Porto Carrasban.​

*SAKK, SZUPERTORNA, SZARATOV *​
*A végeredmény*​
*1. Morozevics (orosz, 2737) 8.5 pont
2. Tomasevszkij (orosz, 2710) 
3. Lékó Péter (2728) 6.5
4. Alekszejev (orosz, 2662) 6
5. Shirov (spanyol, 2713) 5.5
6. Ponomarjov (ukrán, 2758) 5.5
7. Roiz (izraeli, 2668) 8. Mojszejenko (ukrán, 2726) 5
9. Eljanov (ukrán, 2683) 5
10. Vitjugov (orosz, 2726) 4.5
11. Andrejkin (orosz, 2705) 4
12. Ni Hua (kínai, 2670) 4*​


----------



## bettina25 (2011 Október 28)

még 1 Karpov


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 28)

*Sakk Eb - Az ötödik kiemelt a férfi és a női válogatott*
2011. 10. 28. 13.29 

 <RIGHT> 



*


Mind a magyar férfi, mind a női sakkválogatottnak bravúr kell az éremszerzéshez a görögországi Porto Carrasban jövő csütörtökön kezdődő Európa-bajnokságon.
*​*
*
A férfi együttes *Lékó Péter, Almási Zoltán, Berkes Ferenc, Balogh Csaba, Gyimesi Zoltán, a női pedig Hoang Thanh Trang, Mádl Ildikó, Rudolf Anna, Gara Anita, Gara Tícia *összeállításban szerepel a tornán - derült ki a Magyar Sakkszövetség pénteki sajtótájékoztatóján. Mindkét csapat az ötödik kiemelt az Élő-pontszámok alapján.
Seszták Miklós, a szövetség elnöke azt mondta, ha minden játékos a maximumot hozza ki magából, az akár érmet is jelenthet, a sakkozók azonban jóval visszafogottabban nyilatkoztak. Amint azt a férficsapat első táblása, Lékó Péter a társak nevében megfogalmazta, rendkívül erős a mezőny, négy zseniális válogatott található előttük, s a jó szereplés nagyban függ a párosítástól a kilencfordulós, svájci rendszerű lebonyolításban. Az a csapat, amely az utolsó fordulókban erős ellenfeleket kap, nagyot eshet vissza, míg fordított esetben, könnyebb ellenfelek ellen elért sikerekkel a dobogóra is oda lehet érni.
Szintén az első 6-10 közé kerülést nevezte meg célként az idén rapid Európa-bajnokságot nyert Hoang Thanh Trang, a női együttes éltáblása. 


*A magyar férficsapat eddig egyformán négyszer volt második és harmadik az Eb-k 1957-től íródó történetében, legutóbb 1999-ben Lékó Péterrel szerzett érmet, ezüstöt. A nőknek 1992 óta rendeznek Eb-t, a magyarok 2003-ban érték el legjobbjukat, akkor másodikként zártak. 
*​*
*
*Az Eb-n a mérkőzések minden nap magyar idő szerint 14 órakor kezdődnek, az utolsó fordulóban 12 órakor indulnak a sakkórák, s mindkét nemnél négy-négy játékos ül asztalhoz.
*​*
*
*A férfiaknál és a nőknél egyformán Oroszország az első számú kiemelt és a verseny nagy esélyese.
*​*
*​


----------



## pöttyösdoboz (2011 Október 30)

Sziasztok!
Fekete József: Sakk munkatankönyv 1-4-et keresem. Ha valakinek megvan, megosztaná velem. Nekem megvan hozzá a tanári kézikönyv. Ha valakit érdekel, 
felteszem!
Előre is köszönöm,
Gabi


----------



## bettina25 (2011 Október 31)

sajnos a kérésednek nem tudok eleget tenni, de helyette remélem megfelel ez is. felteszek hozzá 255 alekhine játszmát is



gabi39 írta:


> Szia!A csatolt képek látszanak...vagy milyen képekre gondolsz??A Portis nagymester című könyvet nem tudod felrakni?Vagy magyar nyelvű sakk könyvet?Köszike!


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 2)

*Polgár Judit ötvenedszer a női világranglista élén*






*


Polgár Judit ötvenedik alkalommal áll a Nemzetközi Sakkszövetség (FIDE) világranglistájának élén.
*​*
*
*A magyar nagymester 2710 Élő-ponttal toronymagasan első a nőknél *- 110 ponttal előzi meg a második indiai Humpy Konerut -, a férfiaknál pedig a 35. helyet foglalja el. Polgár Judit teljesítményének értékét növeli, hogy ilyen hosszú ideig még senki sem vezette a világranglistát, sem a nőknél, sem a férfiaknál.
Az erősebb nem rangsorában továbbra is a norvég Magnus Carlsen (2826) az éllovas a világbajnok indiai Viswanathan Anand (2811) és az örmény Levon Aronjan (2802) előtt. Legjobb magyarként Lékó Péter (2720) a 26., az első százban pedig hat magyar található - a FIDE honlapja alapján.

*Az országonkénti értékelésben a férfiaknál és a nőknél is ötödik Magyarország, amely ugyancsak az ötödik kiemelt lesz mindkét nemnél a csütörtökön kezdődő görögországi Európa-bajnokságon.

*​*
*​


----------



## bettina25 (2011 November 3)

link:


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 5)

*Sakk Eb - Döntetlen a horvátokkal a férfiaknál*
2011. 11. 05. 00.00

 <RIGHT> 



*


A dánok csütörtöki legyőzését követően pénteken döntetlent ért el a horvátokkal szemben a magyar férfi sakkválogatott a görögországi Porto Carrasban zajló Európa-bajnokságon.
*​*
*
A viadal honlapja alapján mind a négy partiban megosztoztak a ponton a felek.​
*Eredmény, 2. forduló:
férfiak:
*​*
**Horvátország-Magyarország 2-2
*------------------------------
*Hrvoje Stevic (Élő-pont: 2612)-Lékó Péter (2720) döntetlen 
Ivan Saric (2648)-Almási Zoltán (2707) döntetlen 
Mladen Palac (2580)-Balogh Csaba (2662) döntetlen
Ante Brkic (2605)-Gyimesi Zoltan (2652) döntetlen
*​*
*

*Sakk Eb - Vereséget szenvedett a női csapat*





*


A lettek elleni csütörtöki sikert követően pénteken 3-1-re kikapott az első helyen kiemelt orosz csapattól a magyar női sakkválogatott a görögországi Porto Carrasban zajló Európa-bajnokságon.
*​*
*
A viadal honlapja alapján Hoang Thanh Trang és Gara Tícia remizett, Rudolf Anna és Gara Anita pedig kikapott.


*Eredmény, 2. forduló:
nők:
*​*
**Magyarország-Oroszország 1-3
--------------------------------
Hoang Thanh Trang (2446)-Nagyezsda Koszinceva (2546) döntetlen 
Rudolf Anna (2347)-Tatyjana Koszinceva (2526) 0-1 
Gara Tícia (2375)-Valentyina Gunyina (2514) döntetlen 
Gara Anita (2340)-Alekszandra Kosztenyuk (2439) 0-1

*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 6)

*Sakk Eb - Vereség a férfiaknál, döntetlen a nőknél*
2011. 11. 06.




*


A magyar férfi sakkválogatott vereséget szenvedett a német együttestől a görögországi Porto Carrasban zajló Európa-bajnokságon.
*​*
*

A viadal honlapja alapján a nők döntetlent játszottak a görög csapattal.


*Eredmények, 3. forduló:
*​*
**férfiak:
Magyarország-Németország 1,5-2,5
---------------------------------
Lékó Péter (Élő-pont: 2720)-Arkadij Naiditsch (2712) döntetlen
Georg Meier (2659)-Almási Zoltán (2707) döntetlen 
Berkes Ferenc (2705)-Daniel Fridman (2661) döntetlen
Jan Gustafsson (2662)-Balogh Csaba (2633) 1-0

nők:
**Görögország-Magyarország 2-2
----------------------------
Jelena Dembo (2468)-**Hoang Thanh Trang (2446) döntetlen
Mádl Ildiko (2399)-Anna-Maria Botsari (2313 döntetlen
Ekaterini Fahiridu (2180)-Rudolf Anna (2347) 1-0 
Gara Tícia (2375)-Ekaterini Pavlidu (2176) 1-0

*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 9)

*Sakk Eb - A férfiak győztek, a nők kikaptak*
2011. 11. 09. 03.12

 <RIGHT> 



*


A férfi sakkválogatott győzött, míg a női kikapott a görögországi Porto Carrasban zajló Európa-bajnokság keddi, 6. fordulójában.
*​*
*

A viadal honlapja szerint a férfiak 2,5-1,5-re nyertek a lettek ellen, míg a nők ugyanilyen arányban maradtak alul Szlovéniával szemben.


*Eredmények, 6. forduló:
férfiak:
Lettország-Magyarország 1,5-2,5
-------------------------------
Normunds Miezis-Lékó Péter döntetlen
Almási Zoltán-Jevgenyij Szvesnyikov 1-0 
Arturs Neiksans-Berkes Ferenc 1-0
Balogh Csaba-Ilmars Starostic 1-0 

nők:
Magyarország-Szlovénia 1,5-2,5
------------------------------
Hoang Thanh Trang-Anna Muzyichuk 0-1
Jana Krivec-Mádl Ildikó döntetlen
Rudolf Anna-Ana Srebrnic döntetlen
Vesna Rozic-Gara Tícia döntetlen
*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 12)

*Sakk Eb - Bronzérmes a férfi csapat* 



*A magyar férfi sakkválogatott bronzérmes lett a görögországi Porto Carrasban rendezett Európa-bajnokságon, miután pénteken a 9., utolsó fordulóban 4-0-ra nyert a bolgár együttes ellen.*

A hazai szövetség tájékoztatása szerint az első helyen - meglepetésre - Németország, míg a másodikon Azerbajdzsán végzett. Az orosz csapat, amelyet az első helyen emeltek ki, csak az ötödik lett.
Lékó Péter a záró meccs első tábláján világossal legyőzte az exvilágbajnok Veszelin Topalovot. Lékó és Topalov először 1993-ban, Leonban mérte össze erejét, s azóta még 65 partiban csatáztak, 33 döntetlen mellett a magyar nagymester ezzel a sikerrel 17-16-ra vezet.
A magyar férficsapat eddig egyformán négyszer volt második és harmadik az Eb-k 1957-től íródó történetében, legutóbb 1999-ben - szintén Lékóval - szerzett érmet, ezüstöt.
A női együttes az utolsó körben 2-2-re végzett az azeri alakulattal és a 15. pozícióban zárt. Győzött - sorozatban harmadszor - az első helyen kiemelt orosz csapat, a második Lengyelország, a harmadik pedig Grúzia lett.


*Eredmények, 9. forduló:*
*férfiak:*
*Magyarország-Bulgária 4-0*
*---------------------------------*

*Lékó Péter (2720 Élő pont)-Veszelin Topalov (2768) 1-0*
*Ivan Cseparinov (2650)-Almási Zoltán (2707) 0-1*
*Balogh Csaba (2662)-Alekszander Delcsev (2629) 1-0*
*Kiril Georgijev (2666)-Gyimesi Zoltán (2652) 0-1*


*nők:*
*Magyarország-Azerbajdzsán 2-2*
*------------------------------*

*Hoang Thanh Trang (2446)-Zeinab Mamedzsarova (2314) döntetlen*
*Karmin Kazimova (2241)-Rudolf Anna (2347) döntetlen*
*Gara Tícia (2375)-Gulnar Mammadova (2290) 0-1*
*Nargiz Umudova (2210)-Gara Anita (2340) 0-1*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 20)

*V. Aquaprofit-Polgár Sakknap - Kaszparov is köszöntötte a Polgár lányokat*





*


Garri Kaszparov korábbi világbajnok is köszöntötte Polgár Zsuzsát, Polgár Zsófiát és Polgár Juditot az V. Aquaprofit-Polgár Sakknapon, melynek sajtótájékoztatóján az orosz nagymester online jelentkezett be.
*​*
*

"Tesszalonikiben találkoztam először a Polgár-nővérekkel, 1988-ban ott volt az első olimpiájuk - mesélte Kaszparov. - Judit ellen 1994-ben játszottam először, nem volt egyszerű menet. Vele egyébként az Európai Parlamentben azon dolgoztunk, hogy minél több ország képviselőjét meggyőzzük arról, mennyire fontos lenne a sakkélet fellendítése Európában."
A sportág legendás alakja meghívott volt a sakknapra, de tanítványai versenyei miatt nem tudott Budapestre utazni, ugyanakkor jelezte, hogy 2012-ben személyesen szeretne jelen lenni. 
*Polgár Judit Kaszparov szavaira reagálva elmondta, hogy ha Európában sikerül mélyen elültetni a sakk iránti szeretetet, Magyarországon is sokkal gyorsabban felnőhetne egy az övékhez hasonló generáció.
*A sajtótájékoztatón Nádasi Tamás, a főszponzor Aquaprofit Zrt. vezérigazgatója is azt hangsúlyozta, hogy fontosnak tartja a sakkszeretet terjesztését Magyarországon.
*"A legfontosabb, hogy minél több sakkozó játsszon, és vigyék mindenfelé a sakk hírét Magyarországon"* - mondta Nádasi.
A Magyar Telekom budapesti székházában zajló sakknapot a három Polgár lány sakkórával indította, méghozzá három különböző szinten, kezdő, haladó és profi játékosok számára. A tanulás után látványos program következett: élősakk, melyben a bábuk Makány Márta ruhakölteményeiben lépegettek. A sötét királynő Polgár Judit, a sötét király pedig Nádasi Tamás volt.
Később tizennyolc polgármesternek, illetve több híres sportolónak és más hírességnek volt lehetősége asztalhoz ülni a sakkmesterek ellen. Polgár Judit csapott össze a VIP csapatával, melynek Farkasházy Tivadar, Kótai Mihály és Vujity Trvtko voltak a tagjai. A nagymester bekötött szemmel játszott ellenük.
A polgármesterek számára, akik egytől-egyig mattot kaptak, a tét egy gumiborítású, teljes mértékben felszerelt játszótér volt. A szerencsés település a Fejér megyei Bodajk lett, polgármesterük, a legügyesebbnek bizonyuló Almádi István vihette haza a fődíjat.
Az eseményen részt vett még többek között Koltai Róbert színész, Talmácsi Gábor motorversenyző, továbbá Boros Lajos rádiós-műsorvezető, Veiszer Alinda televíziós-műsorvezető és David Merlini 



*Férfi sakk ob - Erdős egyedül az élen*
2011. 11. 20. 02.37

 <RIGHT> 



*


Erdős Viktor Czebe Attila ellen aratott sikerével egyedül áll az élen a Hévízen zajló 61. férfi sakk országos bajnokságon, a szombati negyedik forduló után.
*​*
*

A kilencfordulós ob győztese 850, a második helyezettje 600 ezer forintot kap.


*Eredmények (a szövetség honlapja alapján):
4. forduló:
*​*
**Prohászka Péter-Bánusz Tamás döntetlen
Flumbort András-Héra Imre 0-1
Czebe Attila-Erdős Viktor 0-1
Varga Zoltán-Papp Gábor 1-0
Pap Gyula-Berkes Ferenc döntetlen
*​*
*
*Az állás: *

*Erdős 3, *
*Berkes, Varga 2,5-2,5, *
*Prohászka, *
*Bánusz, Héra 2-2, *
*Czebe, Pap 1,5-1,5, *
*Flumbort, Papp 1-1
A Bánusz-Pap első fordulós mérkőzést elhalasztották.

*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 18)

*Sakk: Magyar csapat, "brazil" csúcs*
2011. 12. 18. 05.55

 <RIGHT> 






*Az idei korosztályos sakkvilágbajnokságon remek eredményt ért el a magyar küldöttség: hasonlóan sikeres szereplésre már tíz éve nem volt példa. A november végén lezajlott Cladas Novas-i világversenyről a magyarok két éremmel tértek haza: Gledura Benjámin (U12) ezüst-, Antal Tibor Kende (U14) bronzérmet szerzett.*

Berkes Ferenc aranyérmet szerzett 2002-ben a 18 évesek között. Azóta nem sikerült dobogós helyezést elcsípni, nem is beszélve a tavalyi vetélkedőről, amelyen a legkevésbé elfogadható teljesítményt produkálta a magyar válogatott. A magyar csapat vb-szerepléséről, a nehézségekről, és az örömökről beszélgettünk a küldöttség vezetőjével, Bartos Ferenccel.

– A sportág jövőjére mindenképpen hatással vannak a korcsoportos világversenyek. Bemutatkoznak a későbbi kiválóságok, leteszik a névjegyüket azok, akik később hazájuk válogatott játékosai lehetnek. A világ élvonala ellen játszani minden versenyzőnek felemelő érzés, az elsők között végezni pedig dicsőség.

– A felkészülés és a kiutazás nem volt egyszerű…

– Sajnos így van, ennek főként anyagi okai vannak, és valóban szervezési gondok is adódtak. A mi korosztályos bajnokságunk Európában utolsóként fejeződik be, ezért nagyon rövid ideje volt a játékosok szüleinek a döntésre, hogy az Eb- vagy a vb-indulást vállalják. 
*Minden évben az utolsók között nevezünk, így aztán sokszor nem marad megfelelő szállás, s extra költségek is akadnak. Például a repülőjegy is drágább, ha az utolsó pillanatban vesszük meg.

*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 23)

*Víz alatti sakkbajnokság*








*Víz alatti sakkbajnokságot rendeztek Észtországban búvárok, akik egyrészt a tél miatt nem tudnak mit kezdeni magukkal - ilyentájt nincs merülés -, másrészt unalmasnak tartják a "felszíni" sakkozást.*


*A búvársakktornán 42-en indultak.* 

A bajnokság *fedett pályás* volt, uszodai medencében zajlott, nem pedig fagyos tengervízben. A tornára bárki benevezhetett tekintet nélkül korra és nemre, de némi búvármúlt szükséges volt. Sakktudásból még az se. ​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 11)

*Költözik Polgár Zsuzsa sakkiskolája*


*Idén júniusban új helyre költözik a Polgár Zsuzsa nevével fémjelzett, egyesült államokbeli egyetemi sakkiskola: a lubbocki Texas Tech University után a következő tanévtől a St. Louis-i Webster University lesz az intézmény székhelye.*

A chess.com című internetes szaklap beszámolója szerint a költözést bejelentő legidősebb Polgár-nővér azt is közölte, hogy a csapat nyolc vezető tagja is vele tart majd. A honlap megjegyzi, hogy St. Louis egyre inkább az Egyesült Államok sakk-központjává válik, s ez a mostani lépés is ezt támasztja alá.
Az olimpiai és világbajnok Polgár Zsuzsa azzal indokolta a költözést, hogy a Websteren szélesebb eszköztár áll majd rendelkezésre oktatásai programja, a SPICE (Susan Polgar Institute for Chess Excellence) fejlesztéséhez.
A Texas Tech csapat egyébként címvédő az amerikai egyetemi bajnokságban, s még a költözés előtt - március elején-április végén - megpróbálja megvédeni elsőségét Washingtonban.

*"Köszönöm az elmúlt öt évet a Texas Tech egyetemnek. Olyan valaki vagyok, aki folyamatosan, lassan negyven éve próbálja emelni a lécet, és áttörni a korlátokat a sakkban, így nem mehettem el a Webster egyetemen kínálkozó lehetőség mellett."* *- írta Polgár Zsuzsa, hozzátéve, hogy a közeljövőben több oktatási intézményben is beindítják majd a SPICE-programot.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Március 5)

*Női sakk Eb - Hoang Thanh Trang győzött a harmadik fordulóban*










*Hoang Thanh Trang vasárnap győzött a törökországi női sakk Európa-bajnokság harmadik fordulójában.*


A viadal honlapja szerint a magyar játékos az örmény Maria Kurszova ellen a sötét bábukat vezetve nyerte meg a partit, amely a 44. lépésben ért véget.

Hoang Thanh Trang a pénteki első körben győzött, szombaton remizett, így 2,5 ponttal áll.

*Eredmény, 3. forduló:*
* ---------------------*
*Maria Kurszova (örmény)-Hoang Thanh Trang 0-1*​​*A 11 fordulós Eb március 13-ig tart*​​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Március 10)

*Női sakk Eb - Először kapott ki Hoang Thanh Trang*


2012. 03. 10. 01.48 <RIGHT> 
​
​





*Öt győzelem és egy döntetlen után a hetedik fordulóban vereséget szenvedett Hoang Thanh Trang a törökországi női sakk Európa-bajnokságon.*


A viadal honlapja szerint a tavaly rapid Eb-t nyert magyar játékos pénteken az orosz Valentyina Gunyinával mérkőzött, s a sötét bábukat vezetve kapott ki. A parti a 40. lépésben ért véget.

Hoang Thanh Trang a hetedik forduló előtt az élen állt a 103 fős mezőnyben, pénteki legyőzője azonban eléje került, mivel csak fél pont volt a hátránya. Gunyina mellett a további három ötpontos közül még a román Cristina-Adela Foisor előzte meg a magyar sakkozót mostani sikerével, így Hoang Thanh Trang - a szlovén Anna Muzychukkal holtversenyben - harmadik helyről várja a folytatást.



*Eredmény, 7. forduló:*
* ---------------------*
*Valentyina Gunyina (orosz)-Hoang Thanh Trang 1-0*

*A 11 fordulós Eb jövő keddig tart.*​​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Március 12)

*Női sakk Eb - Hoang Thanh Trang döntetlent játszott*


2012. 03. 12. 03.12 <RIGHT> 
​








*Hoang Thanh Trang vasárnap remizett a törökországi női sakk Európa-bajnokságon.*


A viadal honlapja szerint a tavaly rapid Eb-t nyert magyar játékos a 9. fordulóban az örmény Elina Danieljannal mérkőzött, s a sötét bábukat vezetve jutott a fél ponthoz. A parti az 56. lépésben ért véget.

Hoang Thanh Trang a hetedik forduló előtt - öt győzelemmel és egy döntetlennel - még az élen állt a 103 fős mezőnyben, pénteken és szombaton azonban kikapott, és visszacsúszott. Jelenleg hat ponttal az élmezőnyben áll.

*Eredmény, 9. forduló:*
* ---------------------*
*Danieljan (örmény)-Hoang Thanh Trang döntetlen*


*A 11 fordulós Eb jövő keddig tart.*​​


----------



## pöttyösdoboz (2012 Március 29)

Sziasztok!

Keresem a Polgár lányok Sakkjátszótér c. könyveit. Mindkettő érdekelne. Tudtok segíteni?
A Sakk munkatankönyvet nem tudtam feltölteni, de megvan mind a négy kötet, és a tanári kézikönyv is. Ha gabi39 is beleegyezik, akkor elküldöm az érdeklődőknek.

Köszi,
G.


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 29)

*Sakkolimpia - A férfiak és a nők is győzelemmel kezdtek


*



*

A negyedik helyen kiemelt magyar férfi válogatott és a tizenegyedikként rangsorolt női csapat is győzelemmel kezdett kedden az isztambuli sakkolimpián.*

Az esemény honlapja szerint *Almási Zoltán, Polgár Judit, Berkes Ferenc és Balogh Csaba Kirgizisztán* legjobbjait múlta felül, míg a_* Gara Tícia, Rudolf Anna, Gara Anita és az újonc Papp Petra*_ alkotta női együttes a szíriaiaknál bizonyult jobbnak.

A férfiaknál 161, a nőknél 131 válogatott vesz részt a viadalon.

*Eredmények:*
*1. forduló:*
*férfiak:*
*Magyarország-Kirgizisztán 3-1*
*-----------------------------*
*Almási Zoltán-Algisz Sukuraljev döntetlen*
*Andrej Maznyicin-Polgár Judit 0-1*
*Berkes Ferenc-Aszil Abdijapar döntetlen*
*Jose Daniel Gemy Vargas-Balogh Csaba 0-1*
*
nők:*
*Szíria-Magyarország 0,5-3,5*
*---------------------------*
*Afamia Mir Mahmud-Gara Tícia döntetlen*
*Rudolf Anna - Fatma Al-jilda 1-0*
*Nibal Algildah-Gara Anita 0-1*
*Papp Petra-Shirin Stef 1-0*
*
A 11 fordulós, svájci rendszerű sakkolimpián a mérkőzés megnyerése két, a döntetlen pedig egy pontot ér. A végén kialakuló esetleges holtversenyt az olimpiai Berger-Sonneborn pontszámítás dönti el.*
*
A második fordulót szerdán rendezik.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 1)

*Sakkolimpia - Továbbra is hibátlan a magyar férfi csapat*








*Ahogy az első hármat, úgy negyedik, pénteki mérkőzését is megnyerte az isztambuli sakkolimpián a magyar férfi válogatott, amely ezúttal Szlovákia négyesét múlta felül 3-1-re.*

Az esemény honlapja szerint Almási Zoltán és Berkes Ferenc egyaránt a világos bábukat vezetve gyűjtötte be a teljes pontot, míg Lékó Péter és Polgár Judit sötéttel remizett.

A nőknél két győzelem és egy vereség után ismét nyert a magyar kvartett, miután Izland legjobbjait 3,5-05-re múlta felül. Hoang Thanh Trang világossal, Gara Tícia és Papp Petra pedig sötéttel késztette feladásra ellenfelét, míg Gara Anita döntetlent ért el.

A férfiaknál 161, a nőknél 131 válogatott vesz részt a 11 fordulós, svájci rendszerű viadalon, melyen az aktuális párharc megnyerése két, a döntetlen pedig egy pontot ér. A végén kialakuló esetleges holtversenyt az olimpiai Berger-Sonneborn pontszámítás dönti el.


*Eredmények, 4. forduló:*
*
férfiak:*
*
Magyarország-Szlovákia 3-1*
*--------------------------*
*Lubomir Ftacnik-Lékó Péter döntetlen*
*Almási Zoltán-Tomas Petrik 1-0*
*Peter Michalik-Polgár Judit döntetlen*
*Berkes Ferenc-Milan Pacher 1-0*
*
nők:*
*
Magyarország-Izland 3,5-0,5*
*---------------------------*
*Hoang Thanh Trang-Lenka Ptacnikova 1-0*
*Hallgerdur Thorsteinsdottir-Gara Tícia 0-1*
*Gara Anita-Johanna Bjorg Johannsdottir döntetlen*
*Tinna Kristin Finnbogadottir-Papp Petra 0-1*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 3)

*Sakkolimpia - Mindkét magyar csapat a legjobb tízben*


​






*A férfi csapat a tizedik, a női pedig a hetedik helyen áll az Isztambulban zajló sakkolimpián öt fordulót, azaz a viadal közel felét követően. 
A férfiaknál az örmények, míg a nőknél az oroszok vezetnek.*

A magyar férfiak és nők egyaránt négy győzelmet és egy vereséget könyvelhettek el eddig, előbbiek szombaton a jóval esélyesebb és százszázalékos oroszoktól, míg utóbbiak csütörtökön a lengyelektől kaptak ki. A hétfői folytatás alkalmával a férfiak a lengyelekkel, a nők a spanyolokkal találkoznak. Az erősebb nemnél 161, a hölgyeknél 131 válogatott indult.

Vasárnap szünnap van a 11 fordulós, svájci rendszerű tornán.

A viadal honlapja szerint az eseményen az 1988-ban és 1990-ben a női mezőnyben győztes Polgár-lányok sajtótájékoztatót tartottak, s kiderült, az Izraelben élő Zsófia látogatása kellemes meglepetés volt testvérei, Zsuzsanna és a magyar férfi csapatban szereplő Judit számára. 

_*Az Egyesült Államokban élő Polgár Zsuzsanna arról is beszélt, hogy nem tervezi visszatérését a versenysakkba.*_​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 5)

*Sakkolimpia - Győzelem a nőknél, döntetlen a férfiaknál

*




*

A magyar női csapat 2,5-1,5-re nyert Montenegró ellen, a férfi pedig 2-2-es döntetlent játszott a Fülöp-szigetek együttesével az Isztambulban zajló sakkolimpia keddi, 7. fordulójában.*

A viadal honlapja alapján a nőknél az újonc Papp Petra sötéttel megszerezte a teljes pontot, míg Hoang Thanh Trang, Gara Tícia és Rudolf Anna remizett.

A férfiaknál Almási Zoltán győzött világossal, Berkes Ferenc viszont alulmaradt sötéttel, s mivel a másik két partiban Lékó Péter és Balogh Csaba döntetlent játszott, a párharc is remivel ért véget.

A férfiaknál 161, a nőknél 131 válogatott vesz részt a 11 fordulós, svájci rendszerű viadalon, melyen az aktuális párharc megnyerése két, a döntetlen pedig egy pontot ér. A végén kialakuló esetleges holtversenyt az olimpiai Berger-Sonneborn pontszámítás dönti el.

*A 8. fordulót szerdán rendezik.*


*Eredmények, 7. forduló:*
*
férfiak:*
*
Fülöp-szigetek - Magyarország 2-2*
*------------------------------*
*Wesley So-Lékó Péter döntetlen*
*Almási Zoltán-Oliver Barbosa 1-0*
*Eugene Torre-Berkes Ferenc 1-0*
*Balogh Csaba-Mark Paragua döntetlen*
*
nők:*
*
Magyarország-Montenegró 2,5-1,5*
*------------------------------*
*Hoang Thanh Trang-Jovana Vojinovic döntetlen*
*Aleksandra Milovic-Gara Tícia döntetlen*
*Rudolf Anna-Tijana Blagojevic döntetlen*
*Kristina Bacic-Papp Petra 0-1*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 7)

*





Sakkolimpia - A férfiak nyertek, a nők remiztek


**A magyar férfi csapat 3-1-re nyert Olaszország válogatottja ellen, a női pedig 2-2-es döntetlent játszott Szlovénia legjobbjaival az Isztambulban zajló sakkolimpia csütörtöki, kilencedik fordulójában.*

A viadal honlapja szerint a férfiaknál Polgár Judit világossal, Berkes Ferenc pedig sötéttel szerezte meg a teljes pontot, míg a másik két parti remivel végződött. A nőknél Gara Anita nyert, az újonc Papp Petra viszont nagy csatában kikapott, a másik két játszma pedig - s így a meccs is - döntetlenre végződött.

A férfiaknál 161, a nőknél 131 válogatott vesz részt a 11 fordulós, svájci rendszerű viadalon, amelyen az aktuális párharc megnyerése két, a döntetlen pedig egy pontot ér. A végén kialakuló esetleges holtversenyt az olimpiai Berger-Sonneborn pontszámítás dönti el.
*
A 10. fordulót pénteken rendezik.*
*
Eredmények, 9. forduló:*
*
férfiak:*
*
Magyarország-Olaszország 3-1*
*----------------------------*
*
Lékó Péter-Fabiano Caruana döntetlen*
*Sabino Brunello-Almási Zoltán döntetlen*
*Polgár Judit-Daniele Vocaturo 1-0*
*Daniyyl Dvirnyy-Berkes Ferenc 0-1*
*

nők:*
*
Magyarország-Szlovénia 2-2*
*--------------------------*
*Hoang Thanh Trang-Anna Muzychuk döntetlen*
*Vesna Rozic-Gara Tícia döntetlen*
*Gara Anita-Jana Krivec 1-0*
*Ana Srebrnic-Papp Petra 1-0*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 9)

*Sakkolimpia - A férfiak az ötödik helyen a záró kör előtt


*




*

A magyar férfi csapat az ötödik, a női pedig a 27. helyről várja a vasárnapi utolsó fordulót az Isztambulban zajló sakkolimpián.*

A viadal honlapja szerint a férfiaknál *Kína vezet az ugyancsak 17 pontos Örményország és Oroszország előtt,* míg *Lékó Péteréknek 15 pontjuk van. *

*A hölgyeknél szintén Kína együttese áll az élen 17 ponttal, a magyarok az eddigi tíz forduló alatt 12 pontot gyűjtöttek.*

*A férfiaknál 161, a nőknél 131 válogatott vesz részt a 11 fordulós, svájci rendszerű viadalon, amelyen az aktuális párharc megnyerése két, a döntetlen pedig egy pontot ér.
* 
*A végén kialakuló esetleges holtversenyt az olimpiai Berger-Sonneborn pontszámítás dönti el.*

*A vasárnapi zárókör mérkőzései 10 órakor kezdődnek.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 23)

*Lékó győzelemmel folytatta a londoni Grand Prix-viadalt
*







*Az első fordulós döntetlent követően a szombati második körben Lékó Péter legyőzte az ukrán Vaszilij Ivancsukot a sakk Grand Prix-sorozat londoni állomásán.*

A verseny hivatalos honlapja szerint a magyar nagymester a világos bábukat vezetve gyűjtötte be a pontot.

*Lékó vasárnap a japán Nakamura Hikaru ellen ül majd asztalhoz.*

A Grand Prix-sorozatnak hat állomása van, az összesített első két helyezett részt vehet a 2014-es világbajnokjelölti viadalon.

*Eredmény, 2. forduló:*
*
Lékó Péter-Vaszilij Ivancsuk (ukrán) 1-0*
​


----------



## PókerTomi (2012 Szeptember 23)

,,Sakkjáték az életünk. Sakkot játszunk szüntelen. Mi és az Isten. Lépünk, azután csönd. Ő következik. Lép. Végre! Lépünk. Eltérít utunkról. Újra lépünk. Hallgat... Miért nem siet? Sakk! - mondja. Újra próbálkozunk. Nem adjuk föl. Már senki nincs körülöttünk. Sakk! - hangzik hangtalan. Nem! - csattan bensőnk. Futnánk, de nincs hová. A tábláról lelépni nem lehet. Nincs több lépés, érezzük: matt. Ezt már nem mondja. Győzött. S ekkor felismerjük, hogy ő nem ellenség. Úgy győzött, hogy vesztesek ne legyünk. Társunk volt, míg "szemben" ült velünk. Ellenünk játszott értünk.
Istennel sakkozom én is. Társnak tekint, szabadnak teremtett. Játszunk. Ő meg én. Figyelem... Szeme se rebben, mikor feketére lépek. Bábuim közben egyre fogynak. Fogy az erőm, fogy az életem. Nem győzni akar. Szeretni. Játszom tovább. Míg ő az "ellenfelem", csak győzhetek. Lépek... lép... Sakkjáték az életünk.”


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 24)

*Lékó döntetlennel folytatta a londoni Grand Prix-viadalt*

 2012. 09. 24. 03.58 <right> 

</right>





*

Az első két fordulóban elért egy-egy győzelem és döntetlen után a vasárnapi harmadik körben Lékó Péter remizett a japán Nakamura Hikaruval a sakk Grand Prix-sorozat londoni állomásán.
* 
A verseny hivatalos honlapja szerint a magyar nagymester a sötét bábukat vezetve maratoni csatában vívta ki a fél pontot, ugyanis a 73. lépést követően állapodott meg riválisával a döntetlenben.

Lékó - aki 2 pontjával a második helyen áll - hétfőn az angol Michael Adams ellen ül majd asztalhoz.

A Grand Prix-sorozatnak hat állomása van, az összesített első két helyezett részt vehet a 2014-es világbajnokjelölti viadalon.


*Eredmény, 3. forduló:

Nakamura Hikaru (japán)-Lékó Péter döntetlen*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 29)

*

Ismét remizett Lékó a londoni Grand Prix-viadalon

**Lékó Péter döntetlent játszott pénteken a sakk Grand Prix-sorozat londoni állomásán.*

A verseny honlapja szerint a hetedik fordulóban a magyar nagymester a sötét bábukat vezetve szerzett fél pontot a kubai Domínguez Perez ellen. A parti a 40. lépésben ért véget.

Lékó, aki eddig egy győzelmet és hat döntetlent ért el, szombaton az orosz Alekszander Griscsukkal ül asztalhoz, és a világos bábukat vezeti majd.

A Grand Prix-sorozat hat állomásból áll, a mostani verseny az első. 

*Az összesített sorrend első két helyezettje vehet majd részt a 2014-es világbajnok-jelölti viadalon.*

*
Eredmény, 7. forduló:*
*
Domínguez Perez (kubai)-Lékó Péter döntetlen*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 2)

*Lékó nyolcadik döntetlenje a londoni Grand Prix-n*



2012. 10. 02. 03.36 <right> 
</right>
<right>
</right>




*

Lékó Péter hétfőn újra remizett a sakk Grand Prix-sorozat londoni állomásán.*
​
A viadal honlapja szerint a kilencedik fordulóban a magyar nagymester a sötét bábukat vezetve játszott döntetlent a kínai Vang Hao (Wang Hao) ellen. A parti a 43. lépésben ért véget.
Lékó, aki eddig egy győzelmet és nyolc döntetlent ért el, a keddi, utolsóelőtti fordulóban az izraeli Boris Gelfand ellen ül asztalhoz, és a világos bábukat vezeti majd.

A Grand Prix-sorozat hat állomásból áll, a mostani verseny az első. Az összesített sorrend első két helyezettje vehet majd részt a 2014-es világbajnok-jelölti viadalon.

* Eredmény, 9. forduló:

Vang Hao (kínai, Wang Hao)-Lékó Péter: döntetlen

Az élcsoport (még két forduló van hátra): 

Sahrijar Mamedjarov (azeri) 6 pont,
Boris Gelfand (izraeli), Alekszandr Griscsuk (orosz), 
Veszelin Topalov (bolgár) 5,5-5,5, 
LÉKÓ PÉTER 5*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 4)

*Lékó tizedszer is remizett a londoni Grand Prix-n*


*Lékó Péter döntetlennel fejezte be szereplését szerdán a sakk Grand Prix-sorozat londoni versenyén, így veretlen maradt a tornán, és az ötödik helyet szerezte meg.*

A viadal honlapja szerint a 11. fordulóban a magyar nagymester tizedszer remizett, a sötét bábukat vezetve az éllovas azeri Sahrijar Mamedzsarovval osztozott meg a ponton, utóbbi hármas holtversenyben végzett az élen.

Lékó a második fordulóban az ukrán Vaszilij Ivancsuk ellen nyert, többi partiján döntetlent ért el.

A Grand Prix-sorozat hat állomásból áll, a mostani verseny az első. Az összesített sorrend első két helyezettje vehet majd részt a 2014-es világbajnok-jelölti viadalon.

A következő verseny november 21-én rajtol Taskentben.

*Végeredmény: 

Sahrijar Mamedzsarov (azeri), 
Veszelin Topalov (bolgár), 
Boris Gelfand (izraeli) 7-7 pont, 
Alekszandr Griscsuk (orosz) 6,5, 
Lékó Péter 6, 
Vang Hao (kínai, Wang Hao) 5,5, 
Vaszilij Ivancsuk (ukrán), 
Michael Adams (angol) 5-5,
Rusztam Kaszimdzsanov (üzbég), 
Domínguez Perez (kubai) 4,5-4,5, 
Anish Giri (holland),
Hiraku Nakamura (amerikai) 4-4*​


----------



## elefantok (2013 Január 6)

egy feladvany eredmenye erdekelne az angol Comins Mansfield szerezte

A kontrollpozicio a kovetkezo : Vilagos :Kh8 , Fa6, Hb5, b7, c6, d6, e6, f6, g6, h6 ( 10bab) Sotet: Kb8, Ba2, Ha8, Fd1, Fe1, c7, d7, e7, f7, g7 ( 10bab)

Vilagos indul es a masodik lepesben mattot ad !

mi a kulcslepes ?


----------



## elefantok (2013 Január 9)

elefantok írta:


> egy feladvany eredmenye erdekelne az angol Comins Mansfield szerezte
> 
> A kontrollpozicio a kovetkezo : Vilagos :Kh8 , Fa6, Hb5, b7, c6, d6, e6, f6, g6, h6 ( 10bab) Sotet: Kb8, Ba2, Ha8, Fd1, Fe1, c7, d7, e7, f7, g7 ( 10bab)
> 
> ...


----------



## PókerTomi (2013 Január 11)

Mostanában a 30 perces sakkot tolom, szerintetek bölcs döntés? Azért ezt mert viszonylag tág a keret nem kell rohanni mind az 1-től 10 percig terjedő változatokba, de mégse tart a "végtelenségig". PL 1 másfélórásat simán elunnék.


----------



## PókerTomi (2013 Január 12)

Kocsmasakkozó belebotlik a világbajnokba 
Ághassi Attila 
2013. január 12., szombat 09:06 
sportgeza.hu 




Szombaton kezdődik a hollandiai Wijk aan Zee-ben a sakkozók első idei szupertornája. Két magyar is érintett, a világranglista 19. helyén álló Lékó Pétert az A-csoport nyolcadik helyére rangsorolták, a 16 éves Rapport Richárd a gyengébbik B-csoportban hatodik. 


„Nemcsak az év legnagyobb versenye kezdődik, hanem a legnagyobb hagyományú is, ezért is nagy öröm, hogy 2012-vel szemben ezúttal két magyar is tagja a mezőnynek, míg akkor nélkülünk rendezték meg ezt az eseményt. Örömteli: a 2005-ös győztes Lékó tizenegyedszer is meghívást kapott, és a legjobb magyar játékos most igazolhatja, hogy egy újabb hullámhegy kezdődik a pályafutásában” – értékelt Kállai Gábor korábbi kapitány. 


A szakember a norvég Magnus Carlsen és az örmény Levon Aronjan különmeccsére készül, szerinte a korábbi világbajnok indiai Anand elszürkült és megkopott az időben. „Hiányzik viszont Kramnyik, aki megújult, és kiemelkedően izgalmas partikat vívott az utóbbi időben.” 


Kállai úgy gondolja, Rapport Richárd felgyorsíthatja pályafutását Hollandiában. 


„Már az nagyon komoly érdem, hogy meghívták egy ilyen rangos versenyre, még ha a B-csoportnak is nevezik. A torna átlaga pontosan annyi, mint az ő Élő-pontszáma, vagyis 2620. Ha kettővel többet nyer, mint veszít, akkor azonnal javított tíz pontot, ha hármat, akkor tizenötöt. A végső győzelemre előzetesen nincs komoly esélye, de épp bevállalós harcmodora, és bátor kockázatvállalása miatt nagyon magasra juthat. A sok ütközésből pedig győztesen kerülhet ki. Ha nem így lesz, akkor is számtalan tapasztalatot szerez, hogyan kell végigjátszani egy ilyen sorozatot. Ha veszít az Élőjéből, de megérti, hogyan működik egy ilyen torna, már akkor megérte” – jelentette ki Kállai. 




A B-csoportba sorolt Arkadij Naiditsch pontszáma alapján simán beférne a legjobbak közé is, de az örmény Movszeszjan is olimpiai bajnok, ami jól jelzi, milyen nagyságokkal kell megbirkóznia a húszéveseknél vb-ezüstéremig jutó Rapportnak. 


Wijk aan Zee egyébként a sakkozás kultikus helye, mert egy nagy pavilonban együtt játszanak az amatőrök a világ legjobbjaival, tehát bármikor előfordulhat, hogy a büfében találkoznak, és kötetlenül válhatnak pár szót. Nem könnyű még egy olyan sportágat mondani, ahol a világ élvonala valamint a lelkes hobbista ilyen közel kerülhet egymáshoz.


----------



## PókerTomi (2013 Január 12)

Lékó remivel kezdett Wijk aan Zeeben 




2013. január 12., szombat 18:56 
sportgeza.hu 




Lékó Péter döntetlent játszott a szombati első fordulóban a hollandiai Wijk aan Zeeben zajló sakk szupertornán. 


A viadal honlapja szerint a magyar nagymester a világos bábukat vezette a hazai közönség előtt szereplő Erwin L'Ami ellen, a felek az 55. lépésben egyeztek meg a remiben. 


Lékó a vasárnapi második körben a sötét bábukat vezeti majd, a riválisa pedig a kínai Vang Hao lesz. 


A torna 13 fordulós és január 27-ig tart.


----------



## PókerTomi (2013 Január 15)

[h=1]Rapport Ricsi a hónap embere[/h]



*Rapport Richárd 16 éves sakkozó, hazánk legfiatalabb nemzetközi nagymestere szorgalmasan gyűjti az Élő-pontszámokat. Bár korosztályában jelenleg a legmagasabban jegyzik a világranglistán, ő már a felnőtt ellenfelekre koncentrál tervei szerint a közeljövőben a világ top-50 játékosa közé sakkozza magát. Célja elérése érdekében Ricsi naponta 8-10 órát gyakorol, és rendszeresen külföldi versenyekre utazik, többek között a MOL Tehetségtámogató Program segítségével.*



*Tavaly ezüstérmet nyertél az U20-as sakkvilágbajnokságon, majd decemberben a rapid Európa-bajnokságon korosztályod legjobbja voltál. Idén milyen versenyeken játszol?*

A legnagyobb kihívás rögtön januárban következik: közel három hetet a hollandiai Wijk ann Zee-ben töltök egy nemzetközi versenyen. Ez a viadal olyan rangos, mint a teniszben Wimbledon. Az A verseny mellett ahol a legjobb magyar, Lékó Péter is indul rendeznek egy B csoportos nagymesterversenyt is. Én ebbe a 14 fős, szintén nagyon komoly mezőnybe kaptam meghívást egyedüli magyarként. A későbbiekben játszom majd a magyar csapatbajnokságban, a német Bundesligában és az osztrák csapatbajnokságban is.


*
Mennyi időt szánsz egy-egy verseny előtt a készülésre?*

A hollandiai versenyre most elég sokat készültem, napi 10 órát. De máskor is napi 7-8 órát sakkozok. Sokat gyakorlok egyedül, illetve ha van nálam edző vagy más játékos, akkor velük.
*Hogyan egyeztethető össze a profi sakk a tanulással, mit szól a családod a rengeteg programhoz?*

A családom mindig támogatta a sakkozásomat. Mostanában különösen is érzem, hogy mellettem állnak mindent alárendelnek annak, hogy készülni tudjak. Szüleimmel és három kisebb testvéremmel a Vas megyei Sén élek, az iskolában magántanuló vagyok, csak így tudok eleget gyakorolni.



*Úgy hallottuk, kisiskolás korodban egy rosszul sikerült dolgozat után kezdtél el sakkozni.*

Igen, egyszer nem olvastam el egy feladatot, ezért csak négyes lett a dolgozat. Mivel a koncentrációmmal gondok voltak, és apukám is sakkozott, azt gondolta, hogy a sakk nekem is hasznos lehet. Először persze csak hobbi szinten játszottam.



*Eddigi pályafutásod melyik eredményét tekinted a legnagyobb sikernek?*

A múlt évi világbajnoki ezüstérmet és azt, hogy hamar lettem nagymester.



*Ki volt a legerősebb ellenfeled, akit legyőztél?*

Arkadij Naiditsch, csapat Európa-bajnok, 2700 Élő-pontos német szupernagymester. Ott lesz a mostani holland versenyen is.



*Nemrég nyilatkoztad, hogy hamarosan szeretnél bekerülni a világ top-50 játékosa közé. Mit kell még tenned, hogy ezt a célt elérd?*

El kell érnem a 2700 Élő-pontot ezekkel a pontokkal mérik a sakkozók teljesítményét, egy magyar fizikus, Élő Árpád fejlesztette ki ezt a rendszert. Jelenleg 2621 Élő-ponttal rendelkezem, az előrelépésre akkor van lehetőségem, ha megverek egy hozzám hasonló vagy erősebb ellenfelet. Egy ilyen győzelem öt pontot ér, ha egy versenyen négy erősebb ellenfelet megverek, akkor például húsz pontot gyűjthetek.


*A nagy versenyeken egy-egy parti mennyi ideig tart?
*
Egy komoly parti átlagban négy és fél, öt óra. A játékosoknak másfél-másfél óra, valamint lépésenként fél-fél perc gondolkodási idő áll rendelkezésére, a negyvenedik lépés után kaphatunk plusz fél órát. Nekem a leghosszabb partim nyolc és fél órás volt.



*Megszakítás nélkül?*

Igen. Az elején még sok idő van a gondolkodásra, de a végén már nem, ha elfogyott az idő, lépésenként csak fél-fél percünk van. Ha a végjáték elhúzódik és nyúzzuk egymást, akár nyolcvan lépésre is sor kerülhet. Általában azért nem tart ilyen sokáig a parti, amikor gyorsan támadó játékot játszom, harminc körüli lépés után befejezem.



*Meddig lehet bírni a rengeteg munkát? Sok példát látunk arra, hogy a fiatalok a korosztályos teljesítmények érdekében túlhajtják magukat, és mire igazán beérhetnének a felnőtt mezőnybe, elvesztik a motivációt.*

Én nem félek ettől. Nagyon szeretek játszani, nálam ez a fő motiváló erő. Örömforrásként, hobbiként fogom fel a sakkozást, nem pedig munkaként. Korosztályos versenyeken egyébként ritkán játszom az U20-as világbajnokság kivétel volt , a felnőtt mezőnyre koncentrálok.



*Kit tartasz jelenleg a világ legjobb sakkozójának?*

Ez teljesen egyértelmű, a norvég Magnus Carlsen-t, aki minden idők legmagasabb Élő-pontszámával vezeti most a világranglistát. A hollandiai szuperversenyen ott lesz egyébként ő is.



*A 2700-as bűvös szám elérése után hogyan tervezel tovább?*

Ez csak a rövid távú terv, szeretnék továbbmenni, minél jobb eredményt elérni a ranglistán. Top-szinten meg is lehet élni a sakkból, remélem, ez nekem is sikerülni fog.





Ricsi az "Év sportolója" szavazáson az "Év felfedezett sportolója" kategória egyik jelöltje, szavazzanak rá!

Forrás: Új Európa Alapítvány


----------



## PókerTomi (2013 Január 15)

*A hollandiai Wijk aan Zee-ben zajló Tata Steel Chess 2013 nagymesterverseny negyedik fordulójában Rapport Richárd világossal legyőzte az örmény olimpiai bajnok Szergej Movszeszjant. Legfiatalabb nagymesterünk szenzációs nyerésének köszönhetőn megőrizte holtversenyes első helyét. A holland Szergej Tivjakov sötéttel nyert a boszniai Predrag Nikolic ellen, az éllovas duó egypontos előnnyel vezet. A szerdai szabadnap után a csütörtöki ötödik játéknapon Rapport sötéttel Tivjakovval mérkőzik meg.* 
*A sakkfesztivál nagymesterversenyén Rapport Richárd negyedik partijában pályafutása egyik legértékesebb győzelmét aratta. Az isztambuli sakkolimpián győztes örmény válogatott második táblására, Szergej Movszeszjanra mért vereséget. Legfiatalabb nagymesterünk láthatóan egyre jobban alkalmazkodik a nagy torna légköréhez és az első fordulóban elért döntetlene után mesterhármassal holtversenyes elsőként pihenheti ki az első négy forduló izgalmait.**Movszeszjannal vívott csatájában is pontosabban számolt, a kritikus pillanatban az örmény sakkozó hibázott, többé nem talált védelmet. A holland Szergej Tivjakov tartja a lépést nagymesterünkkel, a boszniai Predrag Nikolic kevéssé bírta a parti feszültségét, két nagy hibával elbukta a partit.**Negyedszer remizett a 16 éves orosz Daniil Dubov, a junior világbajnok török Alekszder Ipatov még nyeretlen. Fölényes állását vesztésre rontotta a francia Romain Edouard, három vereség után a holland Sipke Ernst megszerezte első pontját. A svéd Nils Grandelius futópárja bőséges ellenérték volt az áldozott minőségért.*
*A 4. forduló eredményei:*
*Robert van Kampen (holland, 2581) Nils Grandelius (svéd, 2572) 0 1 (Szicíliai védelem, 41)*
*Alekszander Ipatov (török, 2587) Jan Smeets (holland, 2615) döntetlen (Félszláv védelem, 41)*
*Arkadij Naiditsch (német, 2708) Daniiil Dubov (orosz, 2600) döntetlen (Szláv védelem, 41)*
*Jan Timman (holland, 2566) Makszim Turov (orosz, 2600) döntetlen (Caro-Kann védelem, 30)*
*Predrag Nikolic (boszniai, 2619) Szergej Tivjakov (holland, 2655) 0 1 (Vezérindiai védelem, 40)*
*Rapport Richárd (magyar, 2621) Szergej Movszeszjan (örmény, 2688) 1 0 (Szláv védelem, 40)*
*Romain Edouard (francia, 2686) Sipke Ernst (holland, 2556) 0 1 (Szláv védelem, 45)*

*A verseny állása:*
*1-2. Szergej Tivjakov és Rapport Richárd 3,5 pont*
*3-4. Jan Timman és Jan Smeets 2,5*
*5-8. Daniil Dubov, Szergej Movszeszjan, Arkadij Naiditsch és Nils Grandelius 2*
*9-12. Alekszander Ipatov, Makszim Turov, Predrag Nikolic, és Romain Edouard és 1,5*
*13-14. Robert van Kampen és Sipke Ernst 1*

*A csütörtöki 5. forduló párosítása:*
*Sipke Ernst Robin van Kampen*
*Szergej Movszeszjan Romain Edouard*
*Szergej Tivjakov Rapport Richárd*
*Makszim Turov Predrag Nikolic*
*Daniil Dubov Jan Timman*
*Jan Smeets Arkadij Naiditsch*
*Nils Grandelius Alekszander Ipatov*

*Rapport,R (2621) - Movszeszjan,S (2688) *
*Szláv védelem [D15]*
*1.d4 d5 2.c4 c6 3.e3 Hf6 4.Hc3 a6 5.Hf3 b5 6.c5 g6 7.He5 Fg7 8.Fe2 Hfd7 9.f4 Hxe5 10.fxe5 0-0 11.0-0 Ba7 12.Fd2 f6 13.exf6 Bxf6 14.Vb3 Bxf1+ 15.Bxf1 e5**



*

*16.e4!?*
*Jobb volt a 16.He4 exd4 17.Hd6 folytatás.*
*16...Fe6*
*Az örmény olimpiai bajnok 16...exd4 17.Hxd5 (17.exd5 dxc3 18.d6+ Kh8 19.Fxc3 Ff5) 17...Fe6 18.Fg4 Ff7 19.Bxf7 Bxf7 20.Fe6 cxd5 21.exd5 Vf6 22.Fxf7+ Vxf7 23.c6 Fe5 változatban jobb esélyeket kaphatott volna.*
*17.exd5 cxd5 18.He4 Hc6 19.Fg5 Vb8?*
*Szergej Movszeszjan nagyot hibázott. 19...Hxd4 20.Fxd8 Hxb3 21.axb3 dxe4 22.c6 Bf7 egyenlő esélyekhez vezetett volna.*
*



*​*20.Fg4! Fxg4 21.Vxd5+ Kh8 22.Vxc6 exd4 23.Ff6 d3 24.Fxg7+ Bxg7 25.Vd5 h6 26.Vd4 Ff5 27.Hd6 Vf8 28.Vxd3 Bd7 29.Vd5 Vf6 30.b4 Kh7 31.h3 Vc3*
*



*​*32.c6 Ve3+ 33.Kh2 Fe6 34.cxd7 Fxd5 35.d8V Ve5+ 36.Kg1 Ve3+ 37.Bf2 Ve1+ 38.Bf1 Ve3+ 39.Kh2 Ve5+ 40.Kh1 és sötét feladta*
*Nikolic,P (2619) - Tivjakov,S (2655) *
*Vezérindiai védelem [E16]*
*1.d4 Hf6 2.c4 e6 3.Hf3 b6 4.g3 Fb4+ 5.Hbd2 Fb7 6.Fg2 0-0 7.0-0 d5 8.cxd5 exd5 9.He5 Be8 10.Hdf3 Fd6 11.Fg5 c5 12.Bc1 h6 13.Fxf6 Vxf6 14.Hg4 Ve6 15.dxc5 bxc5 16.He3 Hd7 17.b4 Bad8 18.Va4 d4 19.bxc5 dxe3 20.cxd6 exf2+ 21.Bxf2 Hf6 22.Vxa7 Fd5 23.Hh4 Bxd6 24.Hf5 Bd7 25.Bc7 Bxc7 26.Vxc7 Fxg2 27.Kxg2 He4 28.Bf4?*
*



*​*28...Hg5 29.Vb7 Vxe2+ 30.Bf2 Vg4 31.Vb1 He4 32.h3 Vg5 33.Vb5 Bd8 34.h4 Vf6 35.Bf4 Hc3 36.Vb7 Ve6 37.Vb2 Ve1 38.Hd4??*
*



*​*38...Hd5 39.Bf2 He3+ 40.Kf3 Hd1 és világos feladta*

*Verőci Zsuzsa *sakkblog.postr.hu


----------



## PókerTomi (2013 Január 15)

*Rapport az olimpiai bajnokot is oktatta*



Index
2013. január 15., kedd 20:07






​A Wijk aan Zee-i szupertorna B-csoportjában Rapport Richárd ismét tökéletesen sakkozott, ezzel négy forduló után már 3,5 pontot gyűjtött, amivel a holtversenyes első helyen áll.
Ezúttal az olimpiai bajnok örmény Movszeszjan volt az ellenfele a sakkolimpián épp ő győzte le Almási Zoltánt, ez a pont kellett az örmények végső sikeréhez -, és világossal tökéletes támadást vitt végig. A 33. lépésben tisztelőnybe került, előtte jól pozicionált, szétzilálta riválisa állását.
A sötéttel játszó 34 éves Movszeszjan belátta, nincs esélye a döntetlenre, ezért a negyvenedik lépésben feladta.
Rapport vasárnap a harmadik kiemeltet, a francia Edouard-t bemattolta, Movszeszjan a második kiemelt, neki hatvanhét Élő-ponttal van többje, mint a feltörekvő magyarnak. Az örmény ezzel a 62. a rangsorban, míg Rapport egyelőre nincs a százban, de a három győzelem körülbelül 15 pontot fog neki hozni, amivel a száz közelébe kerülhet. (A 15 pont csak akkor jön össze, ha a hármas győzelmi többlete megmarad.)
A B-csoport győztese jövőre automatikusan helyet kap az A-csoportban, amelyikben Lékó Péter is játszik, és negyedik döntetlenjével a középmezőnyben áll. Hármas holtversenyben Anand, Carlsen valamint Karjakin vezet.
Szerdán szünnap jön, csütörtökön Tivjakov az ellenfél, akinek szintén 3,5 pontja van. Rapport akkor a sötét bábukat vezeti.
"Megállapítható: Rapport Ricsi repülőrajtot vett. A kiugró eredményt örömsakkozással érte el. Érdekes és izgalmas megnyitásokat játszik, elfogulatlanul és rendkívül erőteljesen. Hétfőn feketével elsöpörte Ernstet, korai gyermekkora kedvenc megnyitásával, a Benoni védelemmel. A Ben Oni "bánat fiát" jelent, ami jelen esetben a szombathelyi srác ellenfelének parti utáni hangulatát jellemezheti. Érdekes, hogy Ricsit korábbi edzői el akarták tiltani ettől a játszmakezdéstől. Szerencsére ő valamint a család ellenálló volt a fals hangokkal szemben és ragaszkodott ehhez az élvezetes játékot adó és sok taktikai lehetőséget rejtő változathoz" - mondta Kállai Gábor korábbi szövetségi kapitány.
"Jó nézni, hogy a nemzetközi tornán egy magyar fiatal ismét csillog és villog, noha még nagyon messze van a 13 fordulós verseny vége" - tette hozzá. 

"Lékó eddig 4-ből 4 remivel áll. Sem az eredményével, sem játékának színességével nem vívott ki eddig közönségsikert. Szürkesége szomorú kontraszt a hirtelen beinduló indiai vilagbajnok Anand gyönyörű két győzelmével szemben, nem is beszélve Carlsenről, illetve Karjankinról, akik hárman egyelőre kimagaslanak a mezőnyből" - összegzett Kállai.


----------



## PókerTomi (2013 Január 17)

[h=2]Anand sötéttel 23 lépésben legyőzte Aronjant, Lékó negyedszer is remizett[/h]Sportrovat | 2013-01-15 23:16:12  

*A Wijk aan Zee-ben zajló Tata Steel Chess 2013 szuperverseny negyedik fordulójában Lékó Péter sötéttel remizett a hollandok éljátékosával, Anish Girivel. A játéknap szenzációja, hogy az indiai világbajnok Viswanathan Anand 23(!) lépésben sötéttel legyőzte az örmény Levon Aronjant. A norvég Magnus Carlsen világossal nyert az indiai Pentala Harikrishna ellen, az orosz Szergej Karjakin döntetlenre mentette kissé gyanús állását az amerikai Hikaru Nakamurával vívott csatában. Carlsen, Anand és Karjakin holtversenyben egypontos előnnyel vezet. Az olasz Fabiano Caruana, a kínai Wang Hao és a holland Loek van Wely megszerezte első győzelmét. A szerdai szabadnap után csütörtökön Lékó Péter világos lesz Caruana ellen.**



*
*Az örmény Levon Aronjan az egyik legkellemetlenebb ellenfél a világbajnok Viswanathan Anand számára. Negyvenhét játszmájukból a háromszoros olimpiai bajnok tízet nyert meg, a világbajnok hétszer győzött. Meglepő volt Aronjan fölénye a klasszikus partikban, 6-1(!) és 16-szor megosztoztak a ponton. A 2011-es Grand Slam-döntőn Aronjan 25 lépésben nyert a hibát hibára halmozó világbajnok ellen, ahogy a 2009-es Tal-emlékversenyen az örmény nagymester sötéttel(!) győzött 25 lépésben.**A háromszoros és az ötszörös Wijk ann Zee-i győztes mai játszmája ezúttal 23 lépésig tartott. A háromszoros olimpiai bajnok aligha készült arra, hogy a világbajnok agresszív házielemzéssel lepi meg őt. A sakkrajongók szeretik azokat az ütközeteket, amikor a legjobbak nem a remivarikon törik a fejüket, hanem bátor áldozatokkal, a bonyodalmak vállalásával nyerésre törnek. Vishy mai játékával hatásos választ adott a kétkedőknek! Hatásos áldozatokkal használta ki a világos királyállás sebezhetőségét, villámgyőzelmet aratott.**Szupernagymesterek praxisában aligha találunk játszmát, ahol a Ponziani megnyitásra vállalkoznának. A világranglistát vezető Magnus Carlsen a ritka változatokat megjátszva igazi küzdelemre törekszik, kerüli a divatos varikat. Taktikája bevált, az indiai Pentala Harikrishna a nem mindennapi állásban eltévedt, Magnus második győzelmét aratta.**Az éllovas orosz Szergej Karjakin alaposan megdolgozott a remiért, az amerikai Hikaru Nakamura negyedik partija is pontosztozkodással zárult. Lékó Péter nem bírt a hollandok éljátékosával, Anish Girivel.**Hárman is első győzelmüknek örülhettek, feljöttek ötven százalékra. Az olasz Fabiano Caruana megcsillogtatta versenyzői erényeit, tegnapi vesztése után azonnal javított. A kínai Wang Hao nem kímélte honfitársnőjét, az exvilágbajnoknő Hou Ji-fan második vereségét szenvedte el. A holland Loek van Wely honfitársát, Erwin LAmit fosztotta meg veretlenségétől.*
*A 4. forduló eredményei:*
*Loek van Wely (holland, 2679) Erwin LAmi (holland, 2627) 1 0 (Vezérgyalog megnyitás, 45)*
*Wang Hao (kínai, 2752) Hou Ji-fan (kínai, 2603) 1 0 (Nimzoindiai védelem, 46)*
*Hikaru Nakamura (amerikai, 2769) Szergej Karjakin (orosz, 2780) döntetlen (Vezérindiai védelem, 50)*
*Anish Giri (holland, 2726) Lékó Péter (magyar, 2735) döntetlen (Nimzoindiai védelem, 32)*
*Fabiano Caruana (olasz, 2781) Ivan Szokolov (holland, 2663) 1 0 (Spanyol megnyitás, 43)*
*Levon Aronjan (örmény, 2802) Viswanathan Anand (indiai, 2772) 0 1 (Félszláv védelem, 23)*
*Magnus Carlsen (norvég, 2861) Pentala Harikrishna (indiai, 2698) 1 0 (Ponziani megnyitás, 49)*

*A verseny állása:*
*1-3. Magnus Carlsen, Viswanathan Anand és Szergej Karjakin 3 pont*
*4-9. Hikaru Nakamura, Fabiano Caruana, Lékó Péter, Pentala Harikrishna, Loek van Wely és Wang Hao 2*
*10-13. Levon Aronjan, Anish Giri, Erwin LAmi és Ivan Szokolov 1,5*
*14. Hou Ji-fan 1*

*Az 5. forduló párosítása:*
*Pentala Harikrishna Loek van Wely*
*Viswanathan Anand Magnus Carlsen*
*Ivan Szokolov Levon Aronjan*
*Lékó Péter Fabiano Caruana*
*Szergej Karjakin Anish Giri*
*Hou Ji-fan Hikaru Nakamura*
*Erwin LAmi Wang Hao*

*Aronjan,L (2802) - Anand,V (2772) 
Félszláv védelem [D46]*
*1.d4 d5 2.c4 c6 3.Hf3 Hf6 4.Hc3 e6 5.e3 Hbd7 6.Fd3 dxc4 7.Fxc4 b5 8.Fd3 Fd6*
*A két világklasszis a különböző viadalokon alaposan megismerte egymást, jól tudták, hogy összecsapásaikon az új gondolatok, a meglepetést okozó elképzelések még az ő szintjükön is döntőek lehetnek.**9.0-0 0-0 10.Vc2 Fb7 11.a3 Bc8*
*



*​
*12.Hg5*
*A háromszoros olimpiai bajnokra jellemző agresszivitás. A londoni Grand Prix-tornán a bolgár exvilágbajnok Veszelin Topalov a 12.b4 lépést húzta és a világbajnok egyik szekundánsa, az üzbég Rusztam Kaszimdzsanov zseniális ötlettel lepte meg: 12...c5 13.bxc5 Fxf3 14.gxf3 Hxc5 15.dxc5 Bxc5 16.f4 Hd5 17.Fb2 Hxc3 18.Fxc3 Vc7 19.Bfc1 Bc8 20.Fxh7+ Kh8 21.Fd3 Bxc3 22.Vxc3 Vxc3 23.Bxc3 Bxc3 24.Fxb5 Fxa3 folytatásban a 37. lépés után döntetlenben egyeztek meg.**12...c5!*
*Érdekes újítás az ismert 12Fxh2+ 13.Kxh2 Hg4+ 14.Kg1 Vxg5 15.f3 Hg6 16.b4 folytatás helyett.*
* 13.Hxh7*
*



*​
*13...Hg4!?*
*A világbajnok feladta a leckét egyik potenciális kihívójának. Semmi kétség, hogy a változatot Anand segítőivel alaposan elemezte és ellenjátékot talált.**14.f4?!*
*A sakktábla mellett nem könnyű a helyes megoldást megtalálni. 14.Hxf8??-ra 14...Vh4 15.h3 Vxh3! elég látványos megoldás. 14.h3 tűnik a leglogikusabb folytatásnak, de aligha kétséges, hogy a 14...Vh4 15.f4 cxd4 16.Hxf8 Hdf6 17.Hd7 dxc3 18.Hxf6+ Hxf6 19.bxc3 e5 változatban Vishy kompenzációt vélt felfedezni a minőségért cserébe.**14...cxd4 15.exd4 *
*



*

*15...Fc5!*
*A sakkrajongóknak nagy öröm, amikor a legjobbak küzdelmeiben taktikai csapásokban gazdag ütközetet látnak. Aronjan láthatóan nem készült fel arra, hogy az oly sokáig a top nagymesterekkel szemben eredménytelen világelső ekkora meglepetéssel szolgál.**16.Fe2*
*Könnyű belátni, hogy a 16.dxc5 Hxc5 17.Hxf8 Vd4+ 18.Kh1 Hxd3 19.h3 Hdf2+ 20.Bxf2 Hxf2+ 21.Kh2 Kxf8 folytatás sötétre előnyös.**



*​
*16...Hde5!*
*Anand igazi világbajnokként "szórakoztatja" drukkereit!*
*17.Fxg4 Fxd4+ 18.Kh1 Hxg4 19.Hxf8*
*



*​
*19...f5! 20.Hg6 Vf6 21.h3 Vxg6 22.Ve2 Vh5 23.Vd3*
*



*​
*23...Fe3! és világos feladta, a vonalzárás megpecsételte világos sorsát, halálos a 24Vxh3+ fenyegetés.**Carlsen,M (2861) - Harikrishna,P (2698) 
Ponziani megnyitás [C44]**1.e4 e5 2.Hf3 Hc6 3.c3 Hf6 4.d4 d5 5.Fb5 exd4 6.e5 He4 7.Hxd4 Fd7 8.Fxc6 bxc6 9.0-0 Fe7 10.Fe3 0-0 11.Hd2 Hc5 12.b4 Hb7 13.f4 a5**



*​
*14.f5 axb4 15.cxb4 Fxb4 16.Vg4 Fc3 17.Bac1 Fxd4 18.Fxd4 Bxa2 19.e6 f6 20.Hb3 Fe8 21.Hc5 Hd6 22.Vf3 Ve7 23.Bf2 Ba5 24.Hb3 Bb5 25.Fc5**



*​
*25...Fh5?! 26.Vc3 Ve8 27.Ve3?! Va8 28.Hd4*
*



*​*28...Bxc5 29.Bxc5 He4 30.Hxc6 Hxf2 31.Kxf2 Va2+ 32.Kg3 Be8 33.h3 Va6 34.Vc3 Fe2 35.Bxd5 Fb5 36.Hb4 Vb7 37.Vc5 Fa4?**



*​*38.Bd7 Ve4 39.Bxc7 h5 40.Kh2 Kh7 41.Vf2 Bg8 42.Ha6 Fe8 43.Bc5 Vd3 44.Hb4 Vd6+ 45.Kh1 Vd1+ 46.Vg1 Vd6 47.Hd5 Bf8 48.Vd4 Kh8 49.Bc8 Fc6 és sötét egyúttal feladta az 50.Hxf6 lépés láttán.**Nakamura,H (2769) - Karjakin,S (2780) 
Vezérindiai védelem [E15]**1.d4 Hf6 2.c4 e6 3.Hf3 b6 4.g3 Fa6 5.Hbd2 d5 6.Fg2 Fe7 7.0-0 0-0 8.He5 c5 9.Hb3 Fb7 10.dxc5 bxc5 11.Fg5 Ha6 12.Vd2 Bc8 13.Bac1 Vc7 14.Fxf6 Fxf6 15.Hg4 Fe7 16.cxd5 exd5 17.Va5 Vd7 18.He3 d4?! 19.Fxb7 Vxb7 20.Hf5 Bfe8 21.Hxe7+ Bxe7 22.Hxc5 Hxc5 23.Bxc5 h6 24.Bxc8+ Vxc8 25.Be1 Va8 26.f3 Vc8 27.Vd5 Bd7 28.Vf5 g6 29.Vd3 Bd5 30.e4 Bc5 31.Be2 Bc4 32.Kg2 Vc5 33.e5 Kg7 34.Ve4 Bc1 35.f4 Vc4 36.e6 fxe6 37.b3 Vc5 38.Vxe6 Bc2 39.Ve4 Bxe2+ 40.Vxe2 Vc3 41.Ve7+ Kg8 42.Ve4 d3**



*​*43.Vxg6+ Kf8 44.f5 Vc2+ 45.Kf3 d2 46.Vxh6+ Ke8 47.Ve6+ Kd8 48.Vd6+ Kc8 49.Ve6+ Kc7 50.Ve7+ Kb6 és döntetlen**Giri,A (2726) - Lékó,P (2735) 
Nimzoindiai védelem [E36]**1.d4 Hf6 2.c4 e6 3.Hc3 Fb4 4.Vc2 0-0 5.Hf3 d5 6.a3 Fxc3+ 7.Vxc3 dxc4 8.Vxc4 b6 9.Fg5 Fa6 10.Va4 Vd7 11.Vxd7 Hbxd7 12.Bc1 Bfc8 13.e3 Fb7 14.Fe2 He4 15.Fh4 c5 16.0-0 cxd4 17.Hxd4 g5 18.Fg3 Hxg3 19.hxg3 a6 20.f3 Bxc1 21.Bxc1 Bc8 22.Bxc8+ Fxc8 23.Kf2 Kg7 24.g4 Fb7 25.e4 Kf8 26.Ke3 Hf6 27.b4 Ke7 28.Hb3 h5 29.gxh5 Hxh5 30.Hd2 f6 31.a4 Kd6 32.Fc4 Hf4 33.e5+ Kxe5 és döntetlen**Caruana,F (2781) - Szokolov,I (2667) 
Spanyol megnyitás [C78]**1.e4 e5 2.Hf3 Hc6 3.Fb5 a6 4.Fa4 Hf6 5.0-0 b5 6.Fb3 Fb7 7.d3 Fc5 8.a4 h6 9.Hc3 b4 10.Hd5 d6 11.a5 0-0 12.Fe3 Hd7 13.Vd2 Kh7 14.c3 Fxe3 15.fxe3 Hc5 16.Fc2 b3 17.Fb1 Bb8 18.d4 Hd7 19.Fd3 Kh8 20.Ba3**



*​*20...Hxa5?! 21.Bxa5 c6 22.c4 cxd5 23.cxd5 Vb6 24.Ba4 Bbe8 25.Bb4 Va7 26.Bxb3 Fxd5? 27.exd5 e4**



*​
*28.Hh4 exd3 29.Hf5 Bb8 30.Vxd3 Bxb3 31.Vxb3 Hf6 32.Hxh6 Bb8 33.Va3 Vc7 34.Hf5 He4 35.Vd3 Be8 36.Hg3 Hxg3 37.hxg3 a5 38.e4 Bb8 39.Vd2 Bb4 40.Kh2 f6 41.Ve2 Kg8 42.Vg4 Kf8?**



*​
*43.Bf5! és sötét feladta*

*Wang Hao (2752) Hou Ji-fan (2603) 
Nimzoindiai védelem [E58]*
*1.d4 Hf6 2.c4 e6 3.Hc3 Fb4 4.e3 0-0 5.Fd3 d5 6.Hf3 c5 7.0-0 Hc6 8.a3 Fxc3 9.bxc3 Vc7 10.Fb2 Be8 11.Ve2 dxc4 12.Fxc4 e5 13.h3 a6 14.Bad1 b5 15.Fa2 e4 16.Hd2 Fe6?!**



*​*17.d5 Hxd5 18.c4 bxc4 19.Hxe4 c3 20.Hxc3 Hxc3 21.Fxc3 Fxa2 22.Vxa2 h6 23.Ve2 Be6 24.Bd2 He7 25.Bfd1 Vc6 26.Vc4 Be8 27.Bd7 Be4 28.Vb3 Be6 29.Vb7 Va4 30.Fb2 Vc2 31.Bc1 Vg6 **



*​
*32.Vc7 Hf5 33.Kh2 Bb6 34.Fa1 Bc6 35.Vf4 Ve6 36.Bcd1 c4 37.Fc3 Vg6 38.e4 He7 39.f3 Vh5 40.a4 Vc5 41.Bb7 Va3 42.Fb4 Vxa4 43.Bxe7 Bxe7 44.Bd8+ Kh7 45.Fxe7 c3 46.Vxf7 és sötét feladta**Van Wely,L (2679) - L'Ami,E (2627) 
Vezérgyalog megnyitás [A45]**1.d4 Hf6 2.Fg5 c5 3.Fxf6 gxf6 4.d5 Vb6 5.Vc1 f5 6.c4 Fg7 7.Hc3 d6 8.e3 Hd7 9.Vc2 Va5 10.Hh3 Hb6 11.Fd3 Fd7 12.0-0 Fxc3 13.bxc3 e6 14.dxe6 fxe6 15.e4 fxe4 16.Fxe4 0-0-0 17.Hg5 Bhg8?**



*​*18.Hf7 Hxc4 19.Hxd8 Vxd8 20.Ve2 d5 21.Fd3 Hd6 22.Ve3 c4 23.Fxh7 Bh8 24.Fc2 Kc7 25.Bfe1 Vf6 26.a4 Vh6 27.Ve5 Vh5 28.Vxh5 Bxh5 29.g4 Bh4 30.f3 b5 31.Kg2 Bh8 32.Kg3 a5 33.axb5 Hxb5 34.Be3 Ba8 35.Fa4 Hd6 36.h4 Fxa4 37.Bxa4 Hb7 38.h5 Hc5 39.Ba2 Kd6 40.f4 a4 41.h6 Ke7 42.g5 Kf7 43.Kg4 He4 44.Bh3 Kg8 45.g6 Kh8 46.f5 exf5+ 47.Kxf5 a3 48.Ke5 Ba6 49.h7 és sötét feladta**Verőci Zsuzsa sakkblog.postr.hu*


----------



## PókerTomi (2013 Január 17)

Sport Géza - Sakk - Rapport Richárd sötéttel is megállíthatatlan

A szerdai szünnap után csütörtökön folytatódtak a Wijk aan Zee-i sakk szupertorna B-csoportjának küzdelmei.

Rapport Richárd a vele holtversenyben vezető Szergej Tivjakovval játszott, sötéttel. A 16 éves nagymester a francia védelmet választotta, és 36 lépés után megadásra késztette az eddig átlag felett teljesítő holland versenyzőt. Mindkét versenyzőnek 4 forduló után 3,5 pontja volt.

A negyedik kiemelt Tivjakov Élő-pontszáma harmincnéggyel magasabb Rapporténál (2621), de ezen a tornán már megszokhattuk, hogy a jobbakat simán győzi le. (A francia Edouard és az olimpiai bajnok örmény Movszeszjan sem tudta feltartóztatni.)

Rapport áttörte vezérével Tivjakov állását, utóbbi kétségbe esve védekezett, vezért is cserélt, de így sem tdta megmenteni a partit, mert a 36. lépésben Rapport huszárával sakkot adott[1], a világos bástya ezzel menthetetlenné vált, és nem volt értelme a folytatásnak.

Rapport 4,5 pontjával Tivjakov előtt vezeti a mezőnyt, aki a B-csoportot megnyeri, automatikusan játszhat az A-ban jövőre. A Haladás versenyzője eddig 20 Élő-pontot gyűjtött, ha mostantól valamennyi meccsét döntetlenre adja, ennyivel biztosan többet gyűjt, ezzel a világranglista századik helyének közelébe érhet.

"Ricsi ismét elfogulatlanul sakkozott, nem nyomasztotta a parti súlya, holott éppen a riválisával csapott össze. Feketével hamar előnybe került, majd a harc némi lebegése után hirtelen matt-támadást indított, ami szinte magától értetődően ütött át. A verseny vége még mindig nagyon messze van, egyelőre elég, ha annak örülünk, hogy Rapport látványosan és eredményesen, kiemelkedő átütőerővel játszik" - értékelte a partit Kállai Gábor szövetségi kapitány. 

Az A-csoportban érdekelt másik magyar, Lékó Péter négy döntetlen fontos partit nyert, mert a harmadik kiemelt olasz Fabiano Caruanát győzte le. 

"Lékó a klasszikus spanyol védelmű játszmában csodálatosan sorakoztatta fel a mesterségbeli tudás számos elemét. Fokról fokra, kis csaták során keresztül, újabb és újabb pozíciós sikereket ért el a parti során, melyek végül döntő előnnyé összegződtek. A parti igazi iskolajátszma. Ez a győzelem megalapozottan adhat önbizalmat Lékónak a folytatásra" - jelentette ki Kállai. 

Lékó ezzel a sikerrel a 3,5 ponttal vezető trió (Anand, Carlsen, Karjakin) mögé csatlakozott, három pontja van, ahogy még másik három nagymesternek is.

Ághassi Attila


----------



## PókerTomi (2013 Január 18)

[h=2]Rapport Richárd újabb győzelemmel, mesternégyessel egypontos előnnyel vezet[/h]Sportrovat | 2013-01-17 21:34:22 | Módosítva : 2013-01-17 22:02:02
[h=3]Címkék: Tata Steel 2013 Rapport Richárd[/h]
*A hollandiai Wijk aan Zee-ben zajló Tata Steel Chess 2013 nagymesterverseny ötödik fordulójában Rapport Richárd újabb nagyszerű győzelmet aratott. Sötéttel holtversenyes társát, a holland Szergej Tivjakovot győzte le és mesternégyesével egypontos előnnyel vezet. A játéknapon még öt győzelem született, az örmény Szergej Movszeszjan, a német Arkadij Naiditsch, az orosz Daniil Dubov, a svéd Nils Grandelius és a holland Robin van Kampen kényszerítette megadásra ellenfeleiket. Rapport Richárd a hatodik fordulóban világos lesz az orosz Makszim Turov ellen.**



*
*A nagymesterverseny ötödik játéknapján hat játszmában is döntés született, legfiatalabb nagymesterünk, Rapport Richárd újabb nagyszerű győzelmet aratott. Holtversenyes társa, a rutinos holland Szergej Tivjakov ellen jó választás volt a francia védelem. Tivjakov elkerülte a divatos változatokat, meglepő tervvel, hosszúsánccal próbált zavart kelteni Ricsi soraiban. Elképzelése azonban nem vált be, Ricsi haderejét optimálisan kifejleszthette, a világos királyállás célponttá vált. A holland sakkozó a kritikus állásban nem találta meg a menekülési esélyt jelentő folytatást, Ricsi támadása védhetetlenül bontakozott ki. Mesternégyessel egypontos előnyre tett szert. A nagymesterverseny győztese jövőre meghívást kap a szuperversenyre.**



*
*Az örmény olimpiai bajnok Szergej Movszeszjan lendületes támadással nyert és javított pozícióján. Az orosz Daniil Dubov megszerezte első győzelmét, a holland sakkozás élő legendája, Jan Timman első vereségét szenvedte el. A német Arkadij Naiditsch is kapaszkodik, a holland Jan Smeets először volt kénytelen kapitulálni. Gyengélkedik a junior világbajnok török Alekszander Ipatov, a holland Sipke Ernst negyedszer kapott ki.*
*Az 5. forduló eredményei:*
*Sipke Ernst (holland, 2556) Robin van Kampen (holland, 2581) 0 1 (Grünfeld védelem, 47)*
*Szergej Movszeszjan (örmény, 2688) Romain Edouard (francia, 2686) 1 0 (Francia védelem, 36)*
*Szergej Tivjakov (holland, 2655) Rapport Richárd (magyar, 2621) 0 1 (Francia védelem, 36)*
*Makszim Turov (orosz, 2630) Predrag Nikolic (boszniai, 2619) döntetlen (Angol megnyitás, 51)*
*Daniil Dubov (orosz, 2600) Jan Timman (holland, 2566) 1 0 (Nimzoindiai védelem, 53)*
*Jan Smeets (holland, 2615) Arkadij Naiditsch (német, 2708) 0 1 (Francia védelem, 35)*
*Nils Grandelius (svéd, 2572) Alekszander Ipatov (török, 2587) 1 0 (Szicíliai védelem, 37)*

*A verseny állása:*
*1. Rapport Richárd 4,5 pont*
*2. Szergej Tivjakov 3,5*
*3-6. Arkadij Naiditsch, Daniil Dubov, Szergej Movszeszjan és Nils Grandelius 3*
*7-8. Jan Smeets és Jan Timman 2,5*
*9-11. Robert van Kampen, Makszim Turov és Predrag Nikolic 2*
*12-13. Alekszander Ipatov és Romain Edouard 1,5*
*14. Sipke Ernst 1*

*A 6. forduló párosítása:*
*Robin van Kampen - Alekszander Ipatov*
*Arkadij Naiditsch - Nils Grandelius*
*Jan Timman - Jan Smeets*
*Predrag Nikolic - Daniil Dubov*
*Rapport Richárd - Makszim Turov*
*Romain Edouard - Szergej Tivjakov*
*Sipke Ernst - Szergej Movszeszjan*

*Tivjakov,S (2657) - Rapport,R (2621) 
Francia védelem [C03]*
*1.e4 e6 2.d4 d5 3.Hd2 Fe7 4.c3 c5 5.dxc5 Fxc5 6.Hb3 Fb6 7.exd5 exd5 8.Fb5+ Hc6 9.Hf3 Hf6 10.Ve2+ He4 11.Fe3 0-0 12.0-0-0**Ricsi jó érzékkel választotta a francia védelmet, a forduló előtt holtversenyes társának, Szergej Tivjakovnak nem éppen a megnyitáselméleti felkészültség a legerősebb oldala. Terve meglehetősen gyanús, francia védelemben hosszúra sáncolni fura ötlet.**12...Ff5*
*Az oly sokszor rossz francia futó igazán szép mezőt talált magának.*
*13.Hfd4 Fg6 14.f3 Hxd4 15.Hxd4 Hd6 16.Fd3*
*



*​
*16...Hc4 17.Fxg6 hxg6 18.Bhe1 Be8 19.Vf2 Ve7 20.Fd2 Vf6 21.b3 He5*
*Számításba jött a 21...Hd6 22.Fe3 Bac8 23.Bd3 Hf5 folytatás is.*
*22.Kb1 a5 23.Fc1?!*
*



*​
*23...a4 24.Vc2 axb3 25.axb3 Fc5 26.Be2 Bec8 27.Fb2 Fxd4 28.Bxd4 Hc6*
*



*​
*29.Bdd2?*
*Az egyetlen esélyt a 29.Bxd5 Hb4 30.c4 Hxc2 31.Fxf6 Ha3+ 32.Kb2 gxf6 33.Bd7 b5 34.Bee7 Bf8 35.Ba7 b4 36.Bxa8 Bxa8 37.Bb7 változat adta volna.**29...d4! 30.Vd3 Vg5! 31.Be4*
*Időzavarban, nehéz állásban Tivjakov vesztőt húzott.*
*



*​
*31...Va5! 32.Bc2? Va2+ 33.Kc1 Vxb3 34.Kd2 Ba2! 35.cxd4 Vxd3+ 36.Kxd3 Hb4+ és világos feladta**Movszeszjan,S (2688) - Edouard,R (2686) 
Francia védelem [C07]**1.e4 e6 2.d4 d5 3.Hd2 c5 4.Hgf3 cxd4 5.exd5 Vxd5 6.Fc4 Vd7 7.0-0 Hc6 8.Hb3 Hf6 9.Ve2 Fd6 10.Bd1 0-0 11.Hbxd4 Hxd4 12.Bxd4 Ve7 13.He5 Hd5 14.Fd3 f5 15.Fc4 Hf6 16.Fg5 Vc7 17.Fxf6 gxf6 18.Hf3 Kh8 19.Bh4! e5 20.Bh5 e4 21.Hh4! Be8 22.Bh6 Fxh2+? 23.Kh1 Ff4?**



*​
*24.Vh5! Bg8 25.Hg6+ Bxg6 26.Vxg6 és sötét feladta*

*Verőci Zsuzsa*


----------



## PókerTomi (2013 Január 19)

[h=1]Sakkblog[/h]*A Wijk aan Zee-ben zajló Tata Steel 2013 nagymesterverseny hatodik fordulójában Rapport Richárd világossal remizett az orosz Makszim Turovval. Nagymesterünk megtartotta egypontos előnyét, trió követi őt. A játéknapon a német Arkadij Naiditsch, az örmény Szergej Movszeszjan és az orosz Daniil Dubov nyert és hármas holtversenyben a második helyen várják a folytatást. Elszenvedte második vereségét a holland Szergej Tivjakov, a torna doyenje, Jan Timman győzött. Hetedik játszmáját Rapport Richárd sötéttel az orosz Daniil Dubovval játssza.*
*



*
*Remek mesternégyest követően Rapport Ricsi a mai játéknapon remizett az orosz Makszim Turovval. A Nimzoindiai védelmű partiban az orosz sakkozó a nyitást egy ritkább változatot megjátszva jól megoldotta, érdekes küzdelem bontakozott ki. Ricsi egy picit rosszabbul állt, de a sorozatos cserék után már kicsit jobb volt a végjáték, aminek logikus végkifejlete lett a döntetlen.*
*



*
*Nagymesterünket a játékba lendült, nyerésekkel felzárkózó trió üldözi, de Ricsi a remi ellenére megőrizte egypontos előnyét. Tetszetős kombinációval nyert a rajtlistán első német Arkadij Naiditsch. Gond nélkül hozta a kötelező nyerést az örmény Szergej Movszeszjan, Ricsinél 24 nappal fiatalabb orosz Daniil Dubov négy remi után a második győzelmét könyvelhette el. A viadal doyenje, a 62 éves Jan Timman befogta a második partiját elvesztő Szergej Tivjakovot. *

*A 6. forduló eredményei:*
*Robin van Kampen (holland, 2581) Alekszander Ipatov (török, 2587) döntetlen (Orosz huszárjáték,71)*
*Arkadij Naiditsch (német, 2708) - Nils Grandelius (svéd, 2572)1 0 (Szicíliai védelem, 25)*
*Jan Timman (holland, 2566) - Jan Smeets (holland, 2615) 1 0 (Angol megnyitás, 55)*
*Predrag Nikolic (boszniai, 2619) - Daniil Dubov (orosz, 2600) 0 1 (Szláv védelem, 57)*
*Rapport Richárd (magyar, 2621) Makszim Turov (orosz, 2630) döntetlen (Nimzoindiai védelem, 53)*
*Romain Edouard (francia, 2686) - Szergej Tivjakov (holland, 2655) 1 0 (Francia védelem, 57)*
*Sipke Ernst (holland, 2566) - Szergej Movszeszjan (örmény, 2688) 0 1 (Nimzoindiai védelem, 36)*

*A verseny állása:*
*1.Rapport Richárd 5 pont*
*2-4.Arkadij Naiditsch, Daniil Dubov és Szergej Movszeszjan 4*
*5-6. Szergej Tivjakov és Jan Timman 3,5*
*7. Nils Grandelius 3*
*8-11. Makszim Turov, Jan Smeets, Romain Edouard és Robert van Kampen 2,5*
*12-13. Alekszander Ipatov és Predrag Nikolic 2*
*14. Sipke Ernst 1*

*A 7. forduló párosítása:*
*Szergej Movszeszjan Robert van Kampen*
*Szergej Tivjakov Sipke Ernst*
*Makszim Turov Romain Edouard*
*Daniil Dubov Rapport Richárd*
*Jan Smeets Predrag Nikolic*
*Nils Grandelius - Jan Timman*
*Alekszander Ipatov Arkadij Naiditsch*
*Rapport,R (2621) - Turov,M (2630) 
Nimzoindiai védelem [E21]*
*1.d4 Hf6 2.c4 e6 3.Hc3 Fb4 4.Hf3 He4 5.Vc2 f5 6.g3 b6 7.Fg2 Fb7 8.0-0 Hxc3 9.bxc3 Fe4 10.Va4 Fe7 11.Ff4 0-0 12.Bad1 d6 13.c5 Vd7 14.Va3 Hc6 15.cxd6 cxd6 16.c4 Ha5*
*Számításba jött a 16...d5 17.Va6 Bfc8 18.cxd5 Vxd5 folytatás.*
*17.c5 Hc4 18.Vb3 d5 19.cxb6 axb6*
*Az orosz nagymester a 19...Fxf3 20.b7 Fxe2 21.bxa8V Bxa8 22.Bc1 Fxf1 23.Fxf1 g5 folytatást is számolhatta.*
*20.He5 Hxe5 21.Fxe5 Fxg2 22.Kxg2 b5 23.Bc1 Bfc8 24.Bxc8+ Bxc8 25.a3 Ba8 26.Bb1 Ba5 27.Ff4 Bxa3*
*A sorozatos cserék Ricsi kis előnyéhez vezettek. A 27...Fxa3 28.Fd2 Ba4 29.Vxb5 Vxb5 30.Bxb5 Bxd4 31.Fc3 Bc4 32.Bb8+ Ff8 33.Fe5 folytatásban Ricsi tisztjeinek aktivitása felér a gyaloghátránnyal.*

*



*

*28.Vxb5 Vxb5 29.Bxb5 Ba7 30.Fb8 Bd7 31.h4 Kf7 32.Kf3 Ff6 33.e3 g5 34.hxg5 Fxg5 35.Fe5 Ba7 36.Bb8 h6 37.Bh8 Ba2 38.Bh7+ Ke8 39.Fg7 Kf7 40.Fe5+ Ke8*
*



*

*41.Fd6 Bc2 42.Ba7 Bb2 43.Fc5 Bc2 44.Fb4 Bb2 45.Fe1 Kf8 46.Bc7 Bb1 47.Fc3 Ke8 48.Fd2 Bb2 49.Fe1 Bb1 50.Ke2 Kf8 51.Ba7 Kg8 52.Fc3 h5 53.Kf3 és döntetlen*

*Naiditsch,A (2708) - Grandelius,N (2578) 
Szicíliai védelem [B80]*
*1.e4 c5 2.Hf3 d6 3.d4 cxd4 4.Hxd4 Hf6 5.Hc3 a6 6.g3 e6 7.Fg2 Fe7 8.0-0 Vc7 9.f4 Hc6 10.Hxc6 bxc6 11.e5 dxe5 12.fxe5 Hd7 13.Ff4 0-0 14.He4 Hxe5*
*Mihail Tal a német Klaus Darga ellen 1960-ban nyert gyorsan a 14...Fb7 15.Vh5 g6 16.Ve2 c5 17.Hf6+ Fxf6 18.exf6 e5 19.Fxe5 Hxe5 20.Fxb7 Bab8 21.Fd5 Bb6 22.Bae1 Hd7 23.Ve7 c4 24.Kh1 Bxb2 25.Be6! Bbb8 26.Bd6 Bbd8 27.Bd1 folytatásban.*
*15.Vd4 f6 16.Fxe5 fxe5 17.Bxf8+ Fxf8 18.Vc4 Vb6+ 19.Kh1 Vxb2 20.Bf1 Vb4 21.Vd3*
*Arkadij Naiditsch elképzelése bevált, de ehhez Nils Grandelius hathatós segítséget nyújtott. 21.Vxc6 Fb7 22.Vxe6+ Kh8 23.Vxe5 h6 24.h4 jobb volt.*
*21...Ve7 22.h4 h6?*
*Vesztőlépés. A svéd nagymester elnézte a látványos huszárlépést. A 22...Ba7 23.Hg5 g6 24.Bf7 Vc5 25.He4 Vb6 26.Bxa7 Vxa7 27.Vd8 Vb7 28.Hc5 Ve7 29.Vxc8 Vxc5 30.Vxe6+ Kg7 változatban sikerrel védekezhetett volna.*
*



*

*23.Hg5! e4 24.Vxe4 hxg5 25.Vg6 és sötét feladta*
*Verőci Zsuzsa*


----------



## spbob (2013 Március 26)

Hallottatok már a csillagsakról?
Van valamilyen tapasztalatotok?
Azt mondják, sokkal gyorsabb, támadóbb, mint a hagyományos sakk.
Állítólag a huszár a legerősebb figura, a bástya nem ér semmit.


----------



## ronet03 (2013 Április 1)

Sziasztok!
Keresem [h=1]Asztalos Lajos-Bán Jenő: A sakkjáték elemei[/h]
könyvét letölthető pdf formátumban. 
Ha valaki tudja segíteni köszönet érte.


----------



## PókerTomi (2013 Április 6)

Lékó Péter a JUGRA Hanti-Manszijszk együttesében játszik az orosz csapatbajnokságon
Sportrovat | 2013-04-06 16:07:49 | Módosítva : 2013-04-06 16:13:21 
Címkék: Orosz csapatbajnokság 


A Szocsihoz közeli Loo a színhelye április 6. és 14. között az idei orosz férfi csapatbajnokságnak. A húsz nevezett együttes svájci rendszerű viadalán hét fordulóra kerül sor. Meglepő, hogy a címvédő, ötszörös bajnok Tomszk-400 együttese pénzügyi nehézségek miatt nem állt rajthoz. Lékó Péter ezúttal a JUGRA – Hanti-Manszijszk csapatában szerepel. A legjobb orosz sakkozók, Szergej Karjakin, Alekszandr Griscsuk, Alekszandr Morozevics, Peter Szvidler, és Dmitrij Jakovenko mellett az olasz Fabiano Caruana, az azeri Sahriyar Mamedgyarov, az ukrán Vaszilij Ivancsuk és az amerikai Gata Kamsky részvétele is fémjelzi a viadalt. Az első négy helyezett együttes játszhat a Klubcsapatok Európa-kupáján.


A tavalyi lebonyolításhoz hasonlóan ezúttal is svájci rendszerű a viadal, a párosítás fokozott jelentőséggel bír. A húsz együttes soraiban neves nagymesterek egész sora játszik. A meccseken egyszerre csak három külföldi játékost játszhat. A rajtlistát a Szergej Karjakinnal az éltáblán a Malahit vezeti. A rangsorban ötödik JUGRA – Hanti-Manszijszk csapatában játszó Lékó Péter a legjobbak rangsorában a nyolcadik 2744 Élő-pontjával. Elsőszámú nagymesterünk a rangos viadalt főpróbának tekinti a következő GP-versenyére, amelynek április 17-től a svájci város, Zug lesz a házigazdája. Huszonhat nagymester a + 2700 Élő-pontosok klubjának a tagja. A csb-n 119 nemzetközi címviselő játszik, többek között 86 nagymester, 1 női nagymester, 19 nemzetközi mester, 13 FIDE-mester.

A legjobbak rangsora:

Szergej Karjakin (orosz, 2786), Fabiano Caruana (olasz, 2772), Sahriyar Mamedgyarov (2766), Alekszandr Griscsuk (orosz, 2764), Alekszandr Morozevics (orosz, 2758), Vaszilij Ivancsuk (ukrán, 2757), Peter Szvidler (orosz, 2747), Lékó Péter (magyar, 2744), Gata Kamsky (amerikai, 2741), Dmitrij Jakovenko (orosz, 2734), Dmitrij Andrejkin (orosz, 2727), Perez Leinier Dominguez (kubai, 2723), Jevgenyij Tomasevszkij (orosz, 2722), Maxime Vachier-Lagrave (francia, 2722), Le Quang Liem (vietnami, 2717), Nyikita Vitjugov (orosz, 2712), Vlagyimir Malahov (orosz, 2709), Jan Nepomnjacsij (orosz, 2708), Alekszandr Rjazancev (orosz, 2705), Pavel Eljanov (ukrán, 2703), Alekszander Mojszejenko (ukrán, 2703), Ivan Cseparinov (bolgár, 2702), Baadur Zsobava (grúz, 2702), Andrej Volokityin (ukrán, 2702), Alekszej Shirov (lett, 2700), Radoslaw Wojtaszek (lengyel, 2700)



A rajtlista első öt együttese:

Sakk-klub Malahit (2738): Szergej Karjakin (2786), Sahriyar Mamedgyarov (azeri, 2766), Alekszandr Griscsuk (2764), Alekszej Shirov (lett, 2700), Vlagyimir Malahov (2709), Alekszandr Rjazancev (2705), Alekszandr Motiljev (2676), Viorel Bologan (moldáviai, 2681)

Ekonomiszt – SGSEU (2728): Vaszilij Ivancsuk (ukrán, 2757), Alekszandr Morozevics (2758), Dmitrij Andrejkin (2727), Jevgenyij Tomasevszkij (2722), Andrej Volokityin (ukrán, 2702), Alekszander Mojszejenko (ukrán, 2703), Jevgenyij Alekszejev (2695), Pavel Eljanov (ukrán, 2703)

SSZM - Nase Naszledije, Моszkva (2707): Fabiano Caruana (olasz, 2772), Jan Nepomnjacsij (2708), Radoslaw Wojtaszek (lengyel, 2700), Le Quang Liem (vietnami, 2717), Mihail Kobalija (2652), Jevgenyij Najer (2634), Daniil Dubov (2614), Borisz Gracsev (2693)

Szentpétervár (2706): Peter Szvidler (2747), Nyikita Vitjugov (2712), Leinier Dominguez Perez (kubai, 2723), Szergej Movszeszjan (örmény, 2695), Zahar Efimenko (ukrán, 2697), Vagyim Zvjagincev (2658), Ildar Hajrullin (2660), Maxim Matlakov (2653)

Jugra – Hanti-Manszijszk (2693): Dmitrij Jakovenko (2729), Lékó Péter (magyar, 2744), Anton Korobov (ukrán, 2698), Alekszej Drejev (2654), Szergej Rublevszkij (2688), Denisz Hiszmatullin (2640), Nikolaj Kabanov (2473), Alekszej Pridorozsnij (2515)



A hattáblás viadalon a megszokott időbeosztás mellett küzdenek meg a sakkozók, 90-90 perc a 40. lépésig, majd 30-30 perc a parti befejezéséig és az első lépéstől kezdve 30-30 másodperc bónuszidő. A 40. lépésig tilos a remiajánlat. Magyar idő szerint 13 órakor kezdődnek a fordulók. 

Emlékeztetőül a tavalyi csapatbajnokság végeredménye:

1.Tomszk – 400 (Szergej Karjakin (2766) 5,5/7, Ruszlan Ponomarjov (ukrán, 2727) 3,5/6, Erneszto Inarkijev (2695) 2,5/5, Alekszandr Motiljev (2683) 2,5/5, Viorel Bologan (moldáviai, 2687) 4,5/6, Denisz Hiszmatullin (2656) 2/4, Alekszander Arescsenko (ukrán, 2688) 2,5/4, Igor Kurnoszov (2657) 4/5) 11 meccspont, 27 pont

2. Szentpétervári Sakkszövetség (Peter Szvidler (2744) 4/7, Nyikita Vitjugov (2709) 2,5/6, Leinier Dominguez Perez (kubai, 2730) 4/7, Szergej Movszeszjan (örmény, 2702) 4,5/6, Zahar Efimenko (ukrán, 2695) 3/5, Vagyim Zvjagincev (2683) 3/5, Makszim Matlakov (2632) 3,5/5, Ildar Hairullin (2626) 1/1) 11, 25,5

3. „SSZM-64”, Moszkva (Fabiano Caruana (olasz, 2767) 4,5/7, Wang Hao (kínai, 2733) 4/6, Lékó Péter (magyar, 2720) 4/6, Anish Giri (holland, 2717) 2/3, Alekszandr Rjazancev (2710) 4,5/7, Borisz Gracsev (2705) 4,5/6, Vlagyimir Potkin (2669) 0,5/2, Jevgenyij Najer (2640) 4,5/6) 10, 28

4. Ekonomiszt-SGSEU, Szaratov 10, 24,5

5. Jugra, Hanti-Manszijszk 9, 24,5

6. Csigorin Sakk-klub, Szentpétervár 9, 20

7. Politechnik, Nyizsnyij Tagil 8, 22,5

8. Navigator, Moszkva 7, 23

9. Belorecsenszk Egyetem 7, 22,5

10. Orienta, Moszkva 7, 20,5

11. EGU-Perszpektiva, Lipeck 6, 22

12. Zsiguli, Szamara 6, 20

13. Rakita Sakk-klub, Belgorod 6, 20

14. Atom, Desznogorszk 6, 18,5

15. Nyezsmetgyinov Sakkiskola, Kazany 5, 21

16. DFU, Vlagyivosztok 4, 16,5

17. Regionális Sakkiskola, Kemerovo 4, 16,5

18. Belogorje 0, 5,5




Verőci Zsuzsa


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Április 15)

[h=1]Ilyen meghökkentő Kaszparov memóriája[/h]

Ághassi Attila
2013. április 13., szombat 10:26 sportgeza.hu

​A szombaton pontosan ötven éve született Garri Kaszparov már nyolc éve nem játszik, 2005-ös linaresi tornagyőzelme után jelentette be, hogy visszavonul. 1985-től nyolc éven át a Nemzetközi Sakk Szövetség (FIDE) világbajnoka, majd utána saját szervezetének a bajnoka volt, mígnem kiszemeltje, Vlagyimir Kramnyik legyőzte.
Az örmény származású, édesapját hétévesen elveszítő Kaszparov megváltoztatta a sakkot a nyolcvanas években, sorra döntötte a rekordokat.
Kállai Gábor nagymester, korábbi szövetségi kapitány nagyon találóan úgy emlékezett vissza, hogy addig a térrel és idővel küzdöttek, Kaszparovval azonban megjelent a tábla mellett az energia. Elsöprő, határtalan, fékezhetetlen, nem is tudom, mi a pontos jelző, lehet, hogy a három egyszerre mondta Kállai.
Kaszparov 1983-ban, vagyis éppen húszévesen már világbajnokjelölt volt, Viktor Korcsnoj ugyan nyert játszmákat ellene az elején, végül nem tudta feltartóztatni.




Karpov (b) és Kaszparov (j) újra a tábla mellett, 2009-benFotó: Jose Jordan​
1984-ben kihívhatta a címvédő Anatolij Karpovot, ez volt az az emlékezetes meccs, amit félbe kellett szakítani. Az akkor lebonyolítás szerint hat győzelem kellett a sikerhez, Karpov pedig már 5:0-ra vezetett. Kaszparov ekkor remihadjáratba fogott, megingathatatlanul tartotta az állásokat, miközben háromszor nyert is, a nemzetközi szövetség elnöke pedig öt és fél hónap után felfüggesztette a párharcot.
Moszkvában, egy év múlva 24 partit írtak ki, Kaszparov az utolsót megnyerve lett világbajnok. Az utolsó partiban sötéttel nyernie kellett, és megtette.
Ez is egy emlékezetes parti, ami jól tükrözte elszántságát, kitartását, de a hozzáértők a tizenhatodikat nevezik minden idők legszebb Kaszparov-partijának, amikor a Szicíliai védelem Dely változatában sötéttel egyszerűen úgy beszorította Karpovot, hogy nem maradt esélye, negyven lépés után fel kellett adnia. A különféle szavazásokon is ez a parti szokott nyerni. A nyolcadik lépését a korábbi magyar nagymesterről nevezték el értékelt Kállai, aki egyébként nemrégiben együtt vacsorázott Kaszparovval.
Mindig is tudtam, hogy hihetetlen a memóriája, mégis megdöbbentett. Azt kérdezte tőlem valaki az asztaltársaságban, hogy játszottam-e vele valaha. Mondtam, hogy nem, csak az ifjúsági világbajnokságon volt egy csapatmeccs 1981-ben, amikor ő természetesen az első táblánál ült, én pedig a negyediknél szerénykedtem. Az ellenfelem a nyolcadik lépésben gyaloghátrányba került, döntetlent ajánlottam, amin 65 percig gondolkodott, míg végül elfogadta. Kaszparovnak nem tetszett, mert szerinte meg lehetett volna a gyors rontás ellenére is nyerni a meccset. De nem is ez a lényeg, hanem hogy azzal hökkentett meg, hogy ennek a 81-es meccsnek mind a nyolc lépését el tudta volna mondani, ha kérem. Az én döntetlenem, ami lényegében a háta mögött zajlott, az is megmaradt az agyában. Vagy mondhatnám azt, hogy valaki említett neki egy fiatal indiait, mint a jövő nagy tehetségét, de nemhogy nem jött zavarba, azt mondta, amikor látta őt, kicsit bátortalanul játszotta a megnyitásokat érzékeltette Kállai.
Visszavonulása után Kaszparov könyveket írt, Putyin ellenzékének egyik keményvonalas alakja lett - a 2008-as elnökválasztáson el is indult -, a sakktól azonban nem szakadt el. A 20 éves Magnus Carlsent segítette, amikor egy nagy lökésre, komoly impulzusokra volt szüksége. A norvégnak olyannyira jól sikerült a szellemiségét magába szívnia, hogy tíz Élő-ponttal megdöntötte a mentora 2851-es rekordját, amiről azt gondolhatták, hogy soha senki nem fogja megdönteni.


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Április 16)

http://www.sakkvilag.hu/sakkvilag-hirek/3923-portisch-lajos-jatszmaelemzese.html


[h=2]Portisch Lajos játszmaelemzése (VIDEÓ)[/h]


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Április 16)

[h=1]Lékó Péter is játszik a svájci Zugban szerdán kezdődő GP-versenyen[/h]Sportrovat | 2013-04-16 13:07:28 | Módosítva : 2013-04-16 13:18:20
[h=2]Címkék: Grand Prix Zug Lékó Radzsabov Karjakin Caruana Topalov Mamedgyarov Morozevics[/h]

*A Zürich közeli városban, Zugban április 17. és május 1. között rendezik meg a férfiak 2012/13-as Grand Prix-sorozatának harmadik versenyét. Lékó Péter is játszik a viadalon, ahol szerdán tartják a megnyitót és a sorsolást, csütörtökön indulnak a sakkórák. A rajtlistát az azeri Tejmur Radzsabov vezeti, az orosz Szergej Karjakin, az olasz Fabiano Caruana, a bolgár Veszelin Topalov, az amerikai Hikaru Nakamura, az azeri Sahriyar Mamedgyarov és az orosz Alekszandr Morozevics mögött elsőszámú nagymesterünk a nyolcadik az Élő-pontszámok szerinti rangsorban. A viadal honlapja a http://zug2013.fide.com/ A hat versenyből álló sorozatban 18 nagymester vesz részt, négy versenyükből a legjobb három eredmény számít. A GP-sorozat első és második helyezettje harcolja ki a 2014-es világbajnok-jelölti versenyen való részvételi jogot.**



**A sorozat kiírásakor még Lisszabon volt a harmadik torna színhelye, a visszalépést követően gyorsan lépett a világbajnoki ciklus és a GP-versenyek lebonyolítására kiírt pályázat győztese, az AGON. A sikeres tárgyalások eredményeként Oroszország egyik vezető magán üzleti csoportja, a Renova Group lett a GP-verseny főszponzora, és a Zürichtől mintegy 30 km-re levő Zug városa a rendező.**



*
*Az AGON a sorozatban való részvételre hat nagymestert jelölhetett, Lékó Péter lobbizás nélkül kapta meg az egyik lehetőséget. Az orosz Alekszandr Morozevics, a kínai Wang Hao, a kubai Leinier Dominguez Perez, a holland Anish Giri és az üzbég Rusztam Kaszimdzsanov indulhatott.**A világbajnoki döntő vesztese, az izraeli Borisz Gelfand mellett a tavalyi Világkupa első négy helyezettje szerepel, az orosz Peter Szvidler és Alekszandandr Griscsuk, az ukrán Vaszilij Ivancsuk és Ruszlan Ponomarjov. Hatan Élő-pontjaik alapján kaptak meghívást, a 2011. júliusi és a 2012. januári súlyozott Élő-pontszámmal. Az azeri Tejmur Radzsabov, az orosz Szergej Karjakin, az amerikai Hikaru Nakamura, a bolgár Veszelin Topalov, az azeri Sahriyar Mamedgyarov és az azeri Vugar Gasimov pontszáma felelt meg a kritériumnak. Gasimov súlyos betegsége miatt visszalépésre kényszerült, az amerikai Gata Kamsky kapott meghívást. A FIDE elnöke, Kirszan Iljumzsinov az olasz Fabiano Caruanának adott szabadkártyát. A GP-sorozat első és második helyezettje harcolja ki a 2014-es világbajnok-jelölti versenyen való részvételi jogot. A 12-12 résztvevős versenyeknek 170-170 ezer euró a díjalapja, a győztes 25 ezret kap. A GP-sorozat első kilenc helyezettje még 420 ezer eurón osztozik, az első helyezettet 100 ezerrel jutalmazzák.**



**A zugi rajtlistát Tejmur Radzsabov vezeti, aki a sorozatban első versenyét játssza. A londoni világbajnok-jelölti versenyen alaposan leszerepelt, 31 Élő-pontot is vesztett, de balszerencséjére veszteségét csak a május 1-től érvényes listán számolják el. Szergej Karjakin a szombaton befejeződött orosz csapatbajnokságon mutatott gyenge formát, nyeretlen maradt, és honfitársa, Alekszandr Griscsuk is megelőzte őt a virtuális ranglistán. Fabiano Caruana, Sahriyar Mamedgyarov, az orosz Alekszandr Morozevics, Gata Kamsky és Lékó Péter is játszott több-kevesebb sikerrel a szupernagymestereket is felvonultató viadalon. Az eredeti mezőnyhöz képest változás, hogy Wang Hao helyett Rusztam Kaszimdzsanov szerepel.**A Renova Group GP-verseny résztvevői az Élő-pontszámok sorrendjében:*
*Tejmur Radzsabov (azeri, 2793)*
*Szergej Karjakin (orosz, 2786)*
*Fabiano Caruana (olasz, 2772)*
*Veszelin Topalov (bolgár, 2771)*
*Hikaru Nakamura (amerikai, 2767)*
*Sahriyar Mamedgyarov (azeri, 2766)*
*Alekszandr Morozevics (orosz, 2758)*
*Lékó Péter (magyar, 2744)*
*Gata Kamsky (amerikai, 2741)*
*Ruszlan Ponomarjov (ukrán, 2733)*
*Anish Giri (holland, 2727)*
*Rusztam Kaszimdzsanov (üzbég, 2700)*

*A Grand Prix szabályzata szerint döntetlent ajánlani csak a főbírón keresztül lehet, döntetlent igényelni a jól ismert esetekben: háromszori tükörkép és lépésismétlés, elméleti döntetlen állás, az 50 lépéses szabály szellemében. A klasszikus időkontrollal rendezik meg a viadalt, 2-2 óra gondolkodási idő az első 40 lépésre, 1-1 óra a következő 20 lépésre, végül 15-15 perc a játszma befejezéséig és lépésenként 30-30 másodperc. A negyedik és a nyolcadik forduló után pihenőnapot kapnak a nagymesterek, április 22-én és 27-én szabadnap lesz, május 1-én játsszák az utolsó fordulót. A viadal honlapja a http://zug2013.fide.com/, itt lesz élő közvetítés, illetve természetesen még számos oldalon követhetőek lesznek a nagy érdeklődéssel várt torna játszmái. A fordulók 14 órakor kezdődnek, a befejező játéknapon 12 órakor indulnak a sakkórák.**Tavaly Londonban és Taskentben játszották le a GP-sorozat első két versenyét. Mindkét viadal hármas holtversennyel ért véget.**A londoni GP-verseny végeredménye*


*Hely.*
*Név*
*Élő*
*FED*
*1*​*2*​*3*​*4*​*5*​*6*​*7*​*8*​*9*​*10*​*11*​*12*​*Pont*
*SB*
*Perf.*
1
Veszelin Topalov
2752
BUL​*​1​1​1​7​36.25​2834​2
Borisz Gelfand
2738
ISR​*​1​1​1​1​7​35.75​2836​3
Sahriyar Mamedgyarov
2729
AZE​*​1​1​1​1​7​34.75​2836​4
Alekszandr Griscsuk
2754
RUS​1​1​*​6​36.75​2801​5
Lékó Péter
2737
HUN​*​1​6​32.50​2770​6
Wang Hao
2742
CHN​*​1​5​28.75​2739​7
Michael Adams
2722
ENG​*​1​5​26.75​2709​8
Vaszilij Ivancsuk
2769
UKR​*​1​5​26.00​2705​9
Rusztam Kaszimdzsanov
2684
UZB​1​*​4​24.25​2680​10
Perez Leinier Dominguez
2725
CUB​*​4​23.75​2677​11
Anish Giri
2730
NED​*​4​22.00​2643​12
Hikaru Nakamura
2783
USA​1​1​*​4​20.50​2638​

<tbody style="margin: 0px; padding: 0px; ">
</tbody>
*A taskenti Grand Prix-verseny végeredménye*


*Hely.*
*Név*
*Élő*
*FED*
*1*
*2*
*3*
*4*
*5*
*6*
*7*
*8*
*9*
*10*
*11*
*12*
*Pont*
*Gy*
*SB*
1
Szergej Karjakin
2775
RUS
*
1
1
1
6
3
34,75
2
Wang Hao
2737
CHN
*
1
1
1
6
3
34,50
3
Alekszandr Morozevics
2748
RUS
*
1
1
1
1
6
4
33,25
4
Fabiano Caruana
2786
ITA
*
1
1
1
6
3
29,50
5
Sahriyar Mamedgyarov
2764
AZE
1
*
1
6
2
32,75
6
Rustam Kaszimdzsanov
2696
UZB
1
*
6
1
33,25
7
Ruszlan Ponomarjov
2741
UKR
1
*
1
5
2
29,50
8
Peter Szvidler
2747
RUS
1
*
5
1
30,00
9
Lékó Péter
2732
HUN
*
1
5
1
28,75
10
Borisz Gelfand
2751
ISR
*
4
26,00
11
Leinier Dominguez Perez
2726
CUB
*
1
4
1
20,50
12
Gata Kamsky
2762
USA
1
*
3
1
19,25


<tbody style="margin: 0px; padding: 0px; ">

</tbody>
*A pontverseny állása:*
*Sahriyar Mamedgyarov 220 pont (140, 80)*
*Wang Hao 210 (70, 140)*
*Borisz Gelfand 170 (140, 30)*
*Szergej Karjakin 140*
*Alekszandr Morozevics 140*
*Veszelin Topalov 140*
*Lékó Péter 130 (80, 50)*
*Rusztam Kaszimdzsanov 115 (35, 80)*
*Alekszandr Griscsuk 90*
*Fabiano Caruana 80*
*Vaszilij Ivancsuk 55*
*Leinier Dominguez Perez 55 (35, 20)*
*Michael Adams 55*
*Peter Szvidler 50*
*Ruszlan Ponomarjov 50*
*Anish Giri 15*
*Hikaru Nakamura 15*
*Gata Kamsky 10*
*Tejmur Radzsabov 0*

*A versenyek díjazása:*
*1.25.000 euró, 120+50 pont*
*2. 22.500 euró, 110+30*
*3. 20.000 euró, 100+10*
*4. 17.500 euró, 90*
*5. 15.000 euró, 80*
*6. 13.000 euró, 70*
*7. 12.000 euró, 60*
*8. 11.000 euró, 50*
*9. 10.000 euró, 40*
*10. 9.000 euró, 30*
*11. 8.000 euró, 20*
*12. 7.000 euró, 10*

*A pontverseny első kilenc helyezettjének díjazása:*
*1.100.000 euró*
*2. 80.000 euró*
*3. 60.000 euró*
*4. 50.000 euró*
*5. 40.000 euró*
*6. 30.000 euró*
*7. 25.000 euró*
*8. 20.000 euró*
*9. 15.000 euró*

*Verőci Zsuzsa*


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Április 21)

Hat döntetlen a GP-verseny harmadik játéknapján, Lékó az amerikai Nakamurával remizett
Sportrovat | 2013-04-20 20:34:06 | Módosítva : 2013-04-21 05:34:19 
Címkék: Grand Prix Zug Lékó Radzsabov Karjakin Caruana Topalov Mamedgyarov Morozevics 


A Zugban zajló Grand Prix-verseny harmadik fordulójában hat döntetlen született. Lékó Péter kedvezőbb állásban rossz lépéssorrendet választott az amerikai Hikaru Nakamura ellen. A bolgár exvilágbajnok remek minőségáldozatot követően nyerést hagyott ki az amerikai Gata Kamskyval vívott csatában. Az azeri Sahriyar Mamedgyarovval az üzbég Rusztam Kaszimdzsanovval, az olasz Fabiano Caruana az orosz Alekszandr Morozeviccsel, az orosz Szergej Karjakin az ukrán Ruszlan Ponomarjovval osztozott meg a ponton kisebb-nagyobb küzdelem után. Szalonremit láttunk a holland Anish Giri és az azeri Tejmur Radzsabov partijában. A negyedik fordulóban Lékó Péter sötéttel játszik Radzsabov ellen.



Lékó Péter alaposan készülhetett Hikaru Nakamura ellen, hiszen az amerikai nagymester elkötelezett híve lett a francia védelem egy adott változatának. A 15. lépésig megismételték a viadal első fordulójában látott Karjakin-Nakamura partit, az amerikai sakkozó tért el. Péter megnyerte az elméleti párbajt, kedvezőbben állt, a fenyegető időzavar árnyékában a 35. lépésben hibázott, jó esélyt mulasztott el. Nakamura pontos védekezéssel kiharcolta a döntetlent.



A játéknapon a bolgár exvilágbajnok Veszelin Topalov hagyta ki a legnagyobb sanszot. Esélyes minőségáldozata után egy fabatkát sem adtunk volna az amerikai Gata Kamsky pozíciójáért. Topalov a kritikus állásában elmulasztotta a döntő előnyhöz vezető folytatást.

A spanyol megnyitás Zajcev-változatában vívott elméleti párbajt az olasz Fabiano Caruana és az orosz Alekszandr Morozevics. A jól ismert variban gyorsan játszhattak, majd Caruana kezdeményezéshez jutott, Morozevics kis pontatlanságát kihasználva kiegyenlített, megosztoztak a ponton.



Harmadszor is remizett az azeri Sahriyar Mamedgyarov és az orosz Szergej Karjakin. Az üzbég Rusztam Kaszimdzsanov megoldotta kisebb problémáit, az ukrán Ruszlan Ponomarjov állása is kibírta Karjakin próbálkozásait. Meglepően gyorsan, lépésismétléssel remizett a holland Anish Giri és az azeri Tejmur Radzsabov.



A 3. forduló eredményei:

Sahriyar Mamedgyarov (azeri, 2766) – Rusztam Kaszimdzsanov (üzbég, 2709) döntetlen (Vezércsel, 47)

Fabiano Caruana (olasz, 2772) – Alekszandr Morozevics (orosz, 2758) döntetlen (Spanyol megnyitás, 46)

Szergej Karjakin (orosz, 2786) – Ruszlan Ponomarjov (ukrán, 2733) döntetlen (Skót megnyitás, 54)

Anish Giri (holland, 2727) – Tejmur Radzsabov (azeri, 2793) döntetlen (Katalán megnyitás, 19)

Lékó Péter (magyar, 2744) – Hikaru Nakamura (amerikai, 2767) döntetlen (Francia védelem, 59)

Gata Kamsky (amerikai, 2741) – Veszelin Topalov (bolgár, 2771) döntetlen (Szicíliai védelem, 57)



A verseny állása:

1-3. Alekszandr Morozevics, Ruszlan Ponomarjov és Veszelin Topalov 2 pont

4-9. Fabiano Caruana, Rusztam Kaszimdzsanov, Sahriyar Mamedgyarov, Szergej Karjakin, Anish Giri és Hikaru Nakamura 1,5

10-12. Tejmur Radzsabov, Gata Kamsky és Lékó Péter 1





A 4. forduló párosítása:

Rusztam Kaszimdzsanov – Veszelin Topalov

Hikaru Nakamura – Gata Kamsky

Tejmur Radzsabov – Lékó Péter

Ruszlan Ponomarjov – Anish Giri

Alekszandr Morozevics – Szergej Karjakin

Sahriyar Mamedgyarov – Fabiano Caruana



Lékó,P (2744) - Nakamura,H (2767) 
Francia védelem [C11]

1.e4 e6 2.d4 d5 3.Hc3 Hf6 4.e5 Hfd7 5.f4 c5 6.Hf3 Hc6 7.Fe3 cxd4 8.Hxd4 Vb6 9.Vd2 Vxb2 10.Bb1 Va3 11.Fb5 Hxd4 12.Fxd4 a6 13.Fxd7+ Fxd7 14.Bb3 Ve7 15.Bxb7 Vh4+ 

A viadal első fordulójában Szergej Karjakin ellen Hikaru Nakamura a 15...Vd8 16.f5 Vc8 17.Bb3 Vc4 18.fxe6 Fxe6 19.Bf1 Fe7 20.Vd3 Bc8 változatot játszotta meg.

16.Ff2 Vd8 17.Fb6 Vc8 18.Bc7 Vd8 19.Vd4 Fa3 

A januári Tata Steel szuperversenyen a 19...Bc8 20.Bxc8 Vxc8 folytatásra szavazott Vishy Anand elleni partijában.

20.Hb1 Fe7 21.c4 Bb8 22.Hd2 0-0 23.cxd5 exd5 24.0-0 Ff5 25.Hb3 Fa3 26.Bb7 Vc8 27.Bc7 Vd8 

A partit követő elemzéskor mondta Péter, hogy csak időt nyert a lépésismétléssel, bár megtette volna ugyanezt a tegnapi, Veszelin Topalov elleni partijában, és a kritikus állásban az időellenőrzés után biztosan megtalálta volna a jelentős előnyéhez vezető Kf7 lépést (Ff7 helyett).

28.h3 Vh4 29.Kh2 Fb2 




30.Vxb2 

Világos előnyéhez vezetett ez a folytatás is, de számításba jött 30.Ve3 is.

30...Bxb6 31.Vf2 Vxf2 32.Bxf2 Bb4 33.g4 Fb1?! 34.Hc5 d4 






35.Bd7!?

Péter kihagyta a 35.e6! d3 (35...Bc4? 36.Bb2 Fc2 37.exf7+ Kh8 38.Be7 Fg6 39.He6) 36.Bd7 fxe6 37.Hxe6 Bfb8 38.Bxg7+ Kh8 39.Bd7 lehetőséget.

35...Bb5 36.Hxa6 d3 37.Bd4 




37...g5! 38.Hb4 gxf4 39.Hxd3 Fxd3 40.Bxd3 Bxe5 41.Bd4 Ba8 

Az állás többé nem nyerhető.

42.a4 Be3 43.Bdxf4 




43...Ba3 44.Bxf7 B3xa4 45.Kg3 B4a7 46.B7f5 Ba5 47.Be2 Bxf5 48.gxf5 Kf7 49.Kf4 Ba6 50.Kg5 h6+ 51.Kh5 Kf6 52.Bf2 Ba4 53.h4 Bb4 54.Bh2 Kxf5 55.Kxh6 Bb6+ 56.Kg7 Bb7+ 57.Kh6 Bb6+ 58.Kg7 Bb7+ 59.Kh6 és döntetlen



Karjakin,S (2786) - Ponomarjov,R (2733) 
Skót megnyitás [C45]

1.e4 e5 2.Hf3 Hc6 3.d4 exd4 4.Hxd4 Fc5 5.Hb3 Fb6 6.Hc3 Hf6 7.Ve2 d6 8.Fe3 Fe6 9.0-0-0 Ve7 10.g3 0-0-0 11.Fg2 Bhe8 12.Bhe1 Kb8 13.h3 Fxb3 14.axb3 Fxe3+ 15.Vxe3 Ve5 16.Hd5 He7 17.Hxf6 Vxf6 18.f4 Hc8 19.Bd4 Ve7 20.Bed1 h6 21.Vf3 c6 22.h4 

Szergej Karjakin kicsit kedvezőbb pozíciójában más tervet is választhatott volna. 22.b4 a6 23.c4 g5 24.Kb1 ígéretes volt.

22...Hb6?! 

Jobb volt 22...f5 23.exf5 Vf6 folytatás.

23.Vg4 f6 24.h5 Kc7 25.B4d3 Vd7 26.Ve2 Vf7 27.Vd2 Vxh5 






28.Ff3 Vf7 29.Bxd6 Vf8 30.e5 fxe5 31.fxe5 Bxd6 32.exd6+ Kb8 33.Fg4 Vf6 34.c4 Ve5 35.Vf4 Vxf4+ 36.gxf4 a5 37.Bg1 g5 38.Fh5 Bd8 39.fxg5 hxg5 40.Bxg5 Hc8 41.c5 






41...b6 42.Ff3 bxc5 43.Bxc5 Hxd6 44.Fxc6 Bc8 45.Bc3 Ka7 46.Fa4 Kb6 47.Kc2 Bxc3+ 48.bxc3 Kc5 49.Kd3 Hf7 50.Ke4 Hd6+ 51.Ke5 Hc4+ 52.bxc4 Kxc4 53.Kd6 Kxc3 54.Kd5 és döntetlen



Caruana,F (2772) - Morozevics,A (2758) 
Spanyol megnyitás [C92]

1.e4 e5 2.Hf3 Hc6 3.Fb5 a6 4.Fa4 Hf6 5.0-0 Fe7 6.Be1 b5 7.Fb3 d6 8.c3 0-0 9.h3 Be8 10.d4 Fb7 11.Hbd2 Ff8 12.d5 Hb8 13.Hf1 Hbd7 14.H3h2 Hc5 15.Fc2 c6 16.b4 Hcd7 17.dxc6 Fxc6 

Fabiano Caruana mindkét színnel jól ismeri a változatot. Baden-Badenben az olasz nagymester Vishy Anand ellen sötéttel játszotta a varit.

18.Fg5 Vc7 

Caruana a 18...h6 19.Fxf6 Hxf6 20.Hg4 a5 történt.

19.Fxf6 Hxf6 20.Hg4 

Gyorsan húztak a nagymesterek, a variban rejlő lehetőségeket alaposan elemezték.

20...Hxg4 21.hxg4 Fe7 22.Fb3 

Polgár Judit 2008-ban rapidpartiban 22.Vd3 Fg5 23.Bad1 Fd7 24.Vxd6 Vxc3 25.Vxd7 Vxc2 folytatásban hátrányba került az orosz sakkozó ellen.

22...Fg5 23.Vf3 Bf8 24.He3 Fxe3 25.Bxe3 Fd7






26.g5 Fe6 27.Vh5 Ve7 28.Bd1 g6 29.Vh4 h5 30.Bf3 Kg7 31.Bf6 Bac8 32.Bd3 

Pontosabb volt a 32.Vg3 Bc6 33.Vd3 Fxb3 34.axb3 folytatás.

32...Fc4! 33.Bdf3 Vd7 34.Vh3 




34...Vg4! 

Morozevics kiegyenlítette esélyeit.

35.Bxd6 Vxe4 36.Be3 

A gyalograblásra sötét került volna előnybe a 36.Bxa6 Bcd8 37.Fxc4 bxc4 38.Kh2 Bd1 39.Be3 Vb1 változatban.

36...Vf4 37.Vg3 Fxb3 38.axb3 Bfd8 39.Bxa6 Vxg3 40.Bxg3 Bd1+ 41.Kh2 Bc1 42.Be3 B1xc3 43.Bxe5 Bxb3 44.Bxb5 Bc4 45.g3 Bcxb4 46.Bxb4 Bxb4 és döntetlen



Kamsky,G (2741) - Topalov,V (2771) 
Szicíliai védelem [B51]

1.e4 c5 2.Hf3 d6 3.Fb5+ Hd7 4.c3 Hgf6 5.Ve2 a6 6.Fa4 b5 7.Fc2 e5 8.0-0 Fe7 9.d4 cxd4 10.cxd4 0-0 11.Hc3 Fb7 12.a3 Bc8 13.Bd1 exd4 14.Bxd4 Be8 15.Fg5 Vc7 16.Be1 Hf8 17.Vd1 He6 18.Bd2 Hxg5 19.Hxg5 Vc5 20.Hf3 Ff8 21.h4 h6 22.Bd4 Va7 23.Fb3 Bc5 24.Vd2 Va8 25.Vf4 Vc8 26.Bed1 a5 27.Hh2?! 

Gata Kamsky gyanútlan volt, lebecsülte a minőségáldozat erejét.






27...Bxc3! 28.bxc3 Bxe4 29.Bxe4 Fxe4 30.Vd2 d5 31.a4? Fc5 32.Kf1 bxa4 33.Fxa4 Vc7 34.g3 






34...Vc8?! 

A bolgár exvilágbajnok döntővé fokozhatta volna előnyét a 34...Ve5 35.Vf4 (35.Fb5 Vf5 36.Ke1 Fg2 37.Vb2 Ve5+ 38.Fe2 Fxf2+ 39.Kxf2 He4+ 40.Ke3 Hxg3+ 41.Kd2 Vf4+) 35...Ve6 36.Vc7 Vh3+ 37.Ke2 Fxf2 38.Kxf2 Vxh2+ 39.Ke1 Hh5 folytatásban.

35.f3 Ff5 

Jobb volt a 35...Vh3+ 36.Vg2 Vf5 37.Ve2 Hh5 38.Ke1 Ve5 39.fxe4 Hxg3 40.Bxd5 Vxc3+ 41.Vd2 Ff2+ 42.Kd1 Va1+ 43.Kc2 Vxa4+ 44.Kb2 Fb6 folytatás.

36.g4 Fe6 37.Kg2 Fd6 38.Vd4 Vc7 39.Hf1 Fe5 40.Vd3 




40...Vxc3 41.Vxc3 Fxc3 42.Hg3 Kf8 43.g5 hxg5 44.hxg5 He8 45.He2 Fb4 46.Hf4 Hd6 47.Kh1 Hc4 48.Fc6 Fd2 49.Fxd5 Fxf4 50.Fxe6 fxe6 51.Bd4 Fxg5 52.Bxc4 Ke7 53.f4 Ff6 54.Bc5 a4 55.Ba5 a3 56.Bxa3 g5 57.fxg5 Fxg5 és döntetlen



Mamedgyarov,S (2766) - Kaszimdzsanov,R (2709) 
Vezércsel [D35]

1.d4 d5 2.c4 e6 3.Hc3 Fe7 4.Ff4 Hf6 5.e3 0-0 6.a3 b6 7.Hf3 c5 8.Bc1 Fb7 9.cxd5 Hxd5 10.Hxd5 Fxd5 11.dxc5 bxc5 12.Fd3 Hd7 13.0-0 Vb6 14.Vc2 h6 15.e4 Fc6 16.Hd2 Fb5 17.Fxb5 Vxb5 18.Hc4 Hb6 19.Fd6 Vd7 20.Bfd1 

Csak minimális előnyt adott a 20.Fxc5 Fxc5 21.He5 Fxf2+ 22.Bxf2 Vb7 23.Vc6 Ve7 24.Vc5 Vxc5 25.Bxc5 Bad8 folytatás.

20...Hxc4 21.Vxc4 Fxd6 22.e5 Bab8 23.exd6 Bxb2 24.Vxc5 Bd8 25.Bd3 Bb5 26.Vc7 






26...Bd5 27.Bxd5 exd5 28.Vxd7 Bxd7 29.Bc6 f5 30.Kf1 Kf7 31.Ke2 Ke6 32.Ba6 g5 33.a4 Bxd6 34.Bxa7 Bb6 35.a5 Bb2+ 36.Ke3 f4+ 37.Kf3 h5 38.a6 Ba2 39.Ba8 Kf7 40.h4 Ba3+ 41.Ke2 f3+ 42.gxf3 gxh4 43.Kf1 d4 44.Bd8 h3 45.Kg1 Bxa6 46.Bxd4 Bg6+ 47.Kh2 Bg2+ és döntetlen

Giri,A (2727) - Radzsabov,T (2793) 
Katalán megnyitás [E05]

1.d4 Hf6 2.c4 e6 3.Hf3 d5 4.g3 Fe7 5.Fg2 0-0 6.0-0 dxc4 7.Va4 a6 8.Vxc4 b5 9.Vc2 Fb7 10.Fd2 Fe4 11.Vc1 Fb7 12.a3 Hbd7 13.Fa5 Bc8 14.Hbd2 Hb6 15.Hb3 Fd5 16.Vc2 Fe4 17.Vc1 Fd5 18.Vc2 Fe4 19.Vc1 és döntetlen


Verőci Zsuzsa


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Április 22)

2013. április 18., csütörtök 14:33 | index.hu| 

Elkészült Polgár Judit Sakkpalota 1 című tankönyve, amelyet ősztől az iskolák is használhatnak. A Nemzeti alaptantervben 2013-tól már a képességfejlesztő sakk is választható tantárgy az iskolákban. Idén az első évfolyamosoknak készült el a tankönyv és munkafüzet, amelyet a kiadó már beadott az Oktatási Hivatalnak jóváhagyásra. Tervezés alatt áll a 4 évfolyamos tankönyvcsalád többi tagja is.

A Sakkpalota 1 című képességfejlesztő sakktankönyv és munkafüzet nem egyszerűen sakkozni tanítja meg a gyerekeket. A gondolkodás általános fejlesztésén keresztül áttételesen minden tárgy megértéséhez és könnyebb elsajátításához is hozzájárul, közölte a Nemzedékek Tudása Tankönyvkiadó (korábban Nemzeti Tankönyvkiadó).

Polgár Judit a könyv bemutatásakor azt mondta: a gondolkodás fejlesztése, a kreativitás elősegítése fontosabb, mint valaha. A nemzetközi sakknagymester szerint a holnap győztesei azok lesznek, akik képesek az elavult gondolatok elvetésére és új ismeretekkel való behelyettesítésére.

A sakknak az oktatásban betöltött jelentőségére az Európai Unió is felhívta a figyelmet, amikor 2012-ben deklarációt adott ki a sakk iskolai bevezetésének támogatásáról. „Nagyon lényeges szempont, hogy nem a sakkjáték, hanem a sakk, mint szabályrendszer kerül be a tanításba. A pedagógusnak nem kell érteni a sakkjátékhoz, kizárólag a szabályait kell jól ismernie” – mondta az új módszerről Gyarmathy Éva, az MTA Pszichológiai Kutatóintézetének tudományos főmunkatársa.


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Április 28)

Sportrovat | 2013-04-28 07:53:38 | Módosítva : 2013-04-28 08:03:11 
Címkék: Capablanca emlékverseny Almási Zoltán 


A Havannában zajló Capablanca emlékverseny hatodik fordulójában Almási Zoltán sötéttel remizett a kubai Leinier Dominguez Perezzel. A kubai Yuniesky Quesada Perez legyőzte az indiai Pentala Harikrishnát, beérte Almásit. A holtversenyben vezetők a hetedik játéknapon egymással mérkőznek meg, nagymesterünk játszik világossal. Megszerezte első győzelmét az orosz házirangadón Dmitrij Andrejkin.



A pénteki pihenőnap után megkezdődött a Capablanca emlékverseny második félideje, ellenkező színelosztással ismét összecsapnak a nagymesterek. Almási Zoltán az első számú kubai sakkozóval mérkőzött meg. A spanyol megnyitású partiban Dominguez Perez minimális előnyben volt, Zoltán pontos védekezéssel hárította minden kísérletét.

Meglepetésre a kubai Yuniesky Quesada Perez beérte nagymesterünket. A láthatóan formán kívül játszó, sokat hibázó indiai Pentala Harikrishnát győzte le. A világossal játszó Harikrishna kockáztatott, akcióját a kubai sakkozó leszerelte, vezéréért bőséges ellenértéket kapott, simán nyerte a partit.

Megszerezte első győzelmét az orosz szuperbajnok Dmitrij Andrejkin. Honfitársa, Erneszto Inarkijev ehhez hathatós segítséget nyújtott. Egyenlő esélyeket kínáló folytatás helyett halálos kötésbe lépett. Andrejkin bár az azonnali nyerést kihagyta, begyűjtötte az egész pontot.



A 6. forduló eredményei:

Pentala Harikrishna (indiai, 2705) - Yuniesky Queseda Perez (kubai, 2608) 0 - 1 (Réti megnyitás, 59)

Leinier Dominguez Perez (kubai, 2723) - Almási Zoltán (magyar, 2689) döntetlen (Spanyol megnyitás, 54)

Dmitrij Andrejkin (orosz, 2727) - Erneszto Inarkijev (orosz, 2688) 1 – 0 (Szicíliai védelem, 41)



A verseny állása:

1-2.Almási Zoltán ás Yuniesky Quesada 4 pont

3-4. Leinier Dominguez Perez és Dmitrij Andrejkin 3

5-6. Erneszto Inarkijev és Pentala Harikrishna 2



A 7. forduló párosítása:

Dmitrij Andrejkin - Pentala Harikrishna

Erneszto Inarkijev - Perez Dominguez Leinier

Almási Zoltán - Yunieski Queseda Perez


Dominguez Perez,L (2723) - Almási,Z (2689) 
Spanyol megnyitás [C88]

1.e4 e5 2.Hf3 Hc6 3.Fb5 a6 4.Fa4 Hf6 5.0-0 Fe7 6.Be1 b5 7.Fb3 0-0 8.a4 b4 9.d3 d6 10.Hbd2 Fe6 11.Fxe6 fxe6 12.c3 

Az olasz Fabiano Caruana az orosz csb-n a 12.Hb3 Ve8 13.d4 Hd7 14.d5 Hd8 15.dxe6 Hxe6 16.Vd5 Vf7 17.Ha5 folytatást választotta Vaszilij Ivancsuk ellen.

12...Bb8 13.Ve2 Vd7 14.Hc4 bxc3 15.bxc3 Bb3 16.Fd2 Be8 17.h3 Ff8 18.Bec1 Vc8 19.Fg5 Hd7 20.Va2 Bb8 21.Fe3 Hf6 22.Bab1 Vd7 23.Be1 h6 

A kubai nagymester kicsit kedvezőbben állt, de Almási Zoltán állásán nem tudott fogást találni.

24.Fd2 




24...Bxb1 25.Bxb1 Ba8 26.Fe3 Vc8 27.Hcd2 Hd8 28.Vb3 Hd7 29.Va2 Bb8 30.Bxb8 Hxb8 31.Hc4 Hbc6 32.g3 Fe7 33.Kg2 Vb7 34.h4 Hf7 35.Fc1 Ff8 36.He3 Hcd8 37.Hd2 Fe7 38.Fa3 Vc6 39.Fb4 Kf8 40.Vb3 Vb7 41.Vd1 Vc6 42.Hdc4 Vb7 43.Kg1 Va8 44.Vc2 Vb7 45.Fa3 Hc6 46.Va2 Hfd8 47.Kg2 Ff6 48.h5 Hf7 49.Hg4 Fg5 50.Hh2 Ff6 51.Hf3 Hcd8 52.He3 Ke8 53.Fc1 Kd7 54.Hc4 Vc6 és döntetlen



Andrejkin,D (2727) - Inarkijev,E (2688) 
Szicíliai védelem [B51]

1.e4 c5 2.Hf3 d6 3.Fb5+ Hd7 4.d4 cxd4 5.Vxd4 a6 6.Fxd7+ Fxd7 7.Hc3 Bc8 8.0-0 e5 9.Vd3 h6 10.Fe3 Hf6 11.Hd2 Vc7 12.a4 Fe7 13.Bfc1 0-0 14.a5 Fc6 15.Hd5 Hxd5 16.exd5 Fe8 17.c4 f5 18.f4 exf4 19.Fxf4 g5 20.Fe3 Ff6 21.Fd4 Vg7 22.Fxf6 Vxf6 23.Vc3 Vg6 24.Be1 Ff7 25.Vd4 Bfe8 26.h4 f4 27.hxg5 hxg5 28.Kf2 g4 29.g3 Vh6 30.Bh1 Fh5? 

Érthetetlen hiba. 30...fxg3+ 31.Kxg3 Be3+ 32.Kf2 g3+ 33.Kg1 Fh5 34.Bh3 (34.He4 Bf8) 34...Bce8 egyenlő esélyeket adott.

31.He4 Be5? 




32.Bxh5?! 

Azonnal nyert a 32.Vxe5 dxe5 33.Bxh5 Vxh5 (33...Vf8 34.Bg5+) 34.Hf6+ Kf7 35.Hxh5 fxg3+ 36.Kg2 Bxc4 37.Be1 Bb4 38.Kxg3 folytatás.

32...Bxh5 33.Hf6+ Kf7 34.Hxh5 fxg3+? 

Az orosz szuperbajnoknak még dolgoznia kellett volna a nyerésért a 34...Vxh5 35.Vxf4+ Kg7 36.Vd4+ Kg6 37.Kg1 Bh8 változatban.

35.Kg2 Vxh5 36.Bf1+ Kg8 37.Bh1 Ve5 38.Vxg4+ Kf7 39.Bh7+ Kf6 40.Vf3+ Kg6 41.Vf7+ és sötét feladta



Harikrishna,P (2705) - Quesada Perez,Y (2608) 
Réti megnyitás [A11]

1.g3 Hf6 2.Fg2 d5 3.Hf3 c6 4.c4 Fg4 5.He5 Fe6 6.cxd5 Fxd5 7.Hf3 c5 8.0-0 e6 9.Hc3 Fc6 10.d3 Fe7 11.e4 0-0 12.Ve2 b5 13.a4 b4 14.Hb1 Fb7 15.Hbd2 Hc6 16.Hc4 Hd7 17.Bd1 Hd4 18.Hxd4 cxd4 19.b3 Hc5 20.Bb1 Fa6 21.Ff4 Bc8 22.h4 Fxc4 23.dxc4 d3 24.Vf3 Vd7 25.Ff1 Bfd8 26.Fe3 Vc7 27.Ff4 

Az indiai sakkozó kevesellte a 27.Fxc5 Fxc5 28.Bxd3 Fd4 29.Bbd1 e5 változat kínálta esélyt, a különböző színű futók miatt sötétnek elegendő ellenértéke van a gyalogért.

27...Vd7 28.Fe5 Ff8 29.Bd2 Fd6 30.Fd4 





30...Ff4! 31.Fxg7? Fxd2 32.Ff6 e5 33.Bd1 Fh6 34.Vh5 Fg7 35.Bxd3 





35...Fxf6 

Quesada Perez a vezér leáldozásával leszerelte világos támadását.

36.Bxd7 Hxd7 37.Fh3 Fg7 38.Vg5 h6 39.Vd2 Bb8 40.Vd5 Hf6 41.Vc6 Bd3 42.c5 Bxb3 43.Vc7 Bf8 44.Ff5 Bc3 45.Vxa7 Bd8 46.Vb6 Bd2 





47.a5 b3 48.a6 b2 49.a7 Ba3 50.Kg2 Bxa7 51.c6 Bc7 52.Vxc7 b1V 53.Va7 He8 54.Va8 Vb2 55.Vxe8+ Ff8 56.Fg6 Bxf2+ 57.Kh3 Bh2+ 58.Kg4 Ve2+ 59.Kf5 Bf2+ és világos feladta


Verőci Zsuzsa


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Június 11)

Carlsen játszik címvédőként a VIII. Tal-emlékversenyen


Moszkvában június 12. és 23. között rendezik meg a VIII. Mihail Tal emlékversenyt. A sakkozás nyolcadik világbajnokára parádés mezőnyű tornával emlékeznek, a világranglista első tíz helyezettjéből heten fogadták el a meghívást. A novemberi világbajnoki döntő előtt ismét egy viadalon szerepel a címvédő indiai Viwanathan Anand és kihívója, a világranglistát vezető norvég Magnus Carlsen. A torna 22-es kategóriájú, 2777-es Élő-átlagú, 100 ezer euró összdíjazású, a győztes 30 ezret kap. A Tal-emlékverseny honlapja a www.russiachess.org.

http://sakkblog.postr.hu/carlsen-jatszik-cimvedokent-a-viii-tal-emlekversenyen


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Július 25)

Sakk: győzelemmel kezdtek a magyarok a női Eb-n

MTI 



A viadal honlapja szerint Hoang a cseh Tereza Olsarova, míg Papp a horvát Ivana Ivekovic ellen nyert.
A 11 fordulós kontinensviadal augusztus 3-án zárul.


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Július 26)

http://sakkblog.postr.hu/rapport-az-orosz-nepomnjacsijjal-remizett-sok-a-hiba-a-bieli-to

Rapport az orosz Nepomnjacsijjal remizett, sok a hiba a bieli tornán


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Augusztus 23)

http://www.sakkvilag.hu/sakkvilag-hirek/4143-drama-az-eszaki-sarkkoeroen-tul.html

*Dráma az északi sarkkörön túl*


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Augusztus 25)

http://amatorsakk.blog.hu/2013/08/2...kos_jutott_tovabb_a_rajatszasbol_a_vilagkupan

*A két esélytelenebb játékos jutott tovább a rájátszásból a Világkupán*


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Szeptember 2)

http://amatorsakk.blog.hu/2013/09/02/andreikin_megprobalta_nem_jott_be

Andreikin megpróbálta, nem jött be


----------



## gabi39 (2013 Október 8)

Üdv ,

Az lenne a kérdésem ,hogy a Fritz 13 sakkprogramhoz hol találok magyar nyelvű leírást?Kérem aki tud segítsen abban ,hogy kell pld a Mega database-val összetársítani?Hogy történik a játszma elemzése?Könyvet hogyan kell a Fritz 13 programba társítani?Segítségüket előre is köszönöm!


----------



## dedianyus (2014 Augusztus 2)

Azt ugye tudjátok, hogy az 1. fordulóval ma indul a 41. férfi, és 26. női sakkolimpia. A csapat: Lékó Péter, Balogh Csaba, Almási Zoltán, Rapport Richárd, Polgár Judit. Az első 6 hely bármelyikére esélyesek. Szurkoljunk nekik!

Mind a férfi, mind a női válogatottunk magabiztos 4-0 arányú győzelmet aratott a sakkolimpia 1. fordulójában. Csak így tovább!

A sakkolimpián a 2. fordulóban is győzött mindkét magyar válogatott: a férfiak 2,5-1,5-re nyertek Venezuela ellen, a nők 4-0-ra Libanon ellen.

A sakkolimpia 3. fordulójában a nők folytatták kívló szereplésüket, ezúttal a házigazda norvég csapat ellen nyertek 3-1-re.
A férfiak sajnos elszenvedték első vereségüket, 2,5-1,5 arányban alulmaradtak Kína együtteséve szemben.


----------



## dedianyus (2014 Augusztus 6)

A sakkolimpián a 4. fordulóban mindkét magyar csapat remek győzelmet aratott.
A férfiak (Polgár Judittal megerősítve) 3,5-0,5 arányban győztek Portugália ellen, míg a nők - folytatva eddigi remek szereplésüket - 3-1-re verték Kuba válogatottját.


----------



## dedianyus (2014 Augusztus 6)

Ma kell igazán szurkolni!
A sakkolimpián eddig kiválóan szereplő, 4 csapatgyőzelemmel 16 játszmából 14 pontot gyűjtött magyar női válogatott ellenfele az az Irán, amely eddig a 4 fordulóban lejátszott 16 játszmában 15½ pontot szerzett.
Itt az ideje, hogy valaki megállítsa őket!


----------



## dedianyus (2014 Augusztus 6)

Ma a magyar férfi és női válogatott is 2,5-1,5 arányú győzelmet ért el. A nők eredménye különösen értékes az eddig verhetetlennek hitt iráni válogatott ellen.
A következő forduló azonban még nehezebb lesz a nők számára, mivel az a Kína az ellenfelük, amely csapat jelenleg az élen áll (Magyarország jelenleg a 2. helyezett!). A kínai csapatban játszik a jelenlegi női világbajnok Hou Ji-fan is. A mérkőzésre a holnapi szabadnap után pénteken kerül sor.
Szurkoljunk nekik!


----------



## Melitta (2014 Augusztus 13)

*POLGÁR JUDIT 38 ÉVESEN BEFEJEZI A PÁLYAFUTÁSÁT*
*

*



A sakktörténelem legjobb női sakkozója 25 éve vezeti a világranglistát.

Polgár Judit a The Times magazinban szerdán megjelent interjújában jelentette be, hogy visszavonul a versenyszerű sakkozástól.


A 38 éves sakkozó 25 éve, 1989. január 1. óta vezeti a női világranglistát. A nővéreivel, Zsuzsával és Zsófiával, valamint Mádl Ildikóval alkotott válogatottal 1988-ban és 1990-ben olimpiai bajnoki címet szerzett.


Tagja volt az oroszok mögött 2002-ben olimpiai ezüstérmes férficsapatnak, s részt vett a 2005-ös argentínai férfi világbajnokságon, melyen a nyolc résztvevő közül ő volt az egyedüli nő. Jelenleg a norvégiai Tromsőben zajló olimpián szerepel a férfiválogatottal.

A sakktörténet legjobb női sakkozója a legmagasabb pontszámát - 2735 pontot - 2005 júliusában érte el. Legjobb helyezése a férfi-világranglistán a nyolcadik hely volt, ebben a pozícióban először 2004 januárjában állt.

A hazai sportági szövetség honlapján az olvasható, hogy Polgár Judit a jövőben az alapítványára és az iskolai sakkoktatás népszerűsítésére kíván koncentrálni.


----------



## dedianyus (2014 Augusztus 14)

Judit abba a csoportba tartozó, nemzetközi szintű hungarikum, melyben Puskást Ferencet, Papp Lászlót vagy akár Rubik Ernőt szoktuk emlegetni.


----------



## dedianyus (2014 Augusztus 14)

A magyar férfi válogatott éremért játszik Ukrajna csapata ellen az utolsó fordulóban! Jelenleg a 2. helyen áll, 1 ponttal lemaradva az élen álló Kína együttesétől, és 1 ponttal megelőzve a követő bolyt.
Győzelem esetén biztos az ezüstérem, ha a lengyelek megverik a kínaiakat - amire kicsi az esély - akkor akár még arany is lehet. Döntetlen esetén valószínűleg ezüstérem, a több mérkőzéstől függően esetleg bronzérem lehetséges.


----------



## dedianyus (2014 Augusztus 14)

Óriási magyar siker a sakkolimpián! A magyar sakkválogatott (Lékó Péter, Balogh Csaba, Almási Zoltán, Rapport Richárd, Polgár Judit) ezüstérmet szerzett!
Utoljára 2002-ben sikerült érmet szereznünk sakkolimpián, akkor is ezüstöt.


----------



## Andi_HU (2014 Szeptember 8)

dedianyus írta:


> A magyar férfi válogatott éremért játszik Ukrajna csapata ellen az utolsó fordulóban! Jelenleg a 2. helyen áll, 1 ponttal lemaradva az élen álló Kína együttesétől, és 1 ponttal megelőzve a követő bolyt.
> Győzelem esetén biztos az ezüstérem, ha a lengyelek megverik a kínaiakat - amire kicsi az esély - akkor akár még arany is lehet. Döntetlen esetén valószínűleg ezüstérem, a több mérkőzéstől függően esetleg bronzérem lehetséges.





dedianyus írta:


> Óriási magyar siker a sakkolimpián! A magyar sakkválogatott (Lékó Péter, Balogh Csaba, Almási Zoltán, Rapport Richárd, Polgár Judit) ezüstérmet szerzett!
> Utoljára 2002-ben sikerült érmet szereznünk sakkolimpián, akkor is ezüstöt.


Fantasztikus siker! Kár, hogy Polgár Judit visszavonul.


----------



## Melitta (2014 December 6)

*Polgár Judit Prima Primissima *

*Sport kategóriában a világranglista-vezetőként nyáron visszavonult Polgár Judit nemzetközi sakknagymester lett 2014 Prima Primissimája.*

A nyári visszavonulása óta a Sakkpalota című oktatási programján dolgozó Polgár Judit nemzetközi sakknagymester 9 éves korában nyerte első nemzetközi versenyét, 12 évesen és 14 évesen korosztályos világbajnok lett a fiúk között. 12 éves volt, amikor nővéreivel, Zsuzsával és Zsófival, valamint Mádl Ildikóval a magyar sakktörténelem során első ízben női olimpiai bajnokságot nyertek.

Ezt az eredményt 1990-ben megismételték. A második olimpiai győzelem óta férfiversenyeken indul. 13 éves volt, amikor először teljesítette a férfi nemzetközi nagymesteri normát, 15 évesen pedig minden idők legfiatalabb férfi nemzetközi nagymestere lett. Hétszer a férficsapatban is képviselte Magyarországot sakkolimpián, 2002-ben és 2014-ben ezüstérmet nyertek. 2011-ben férfi Európa-bajnokságon bronzérmet szerzett. Nyolcszor kapott sakk-Oscar-díjat, és többek között az évszázad sakkozónőjének választották. 1989 óta megszakítás nélkül vezeti a női világranglistát.


----------



## Melitta (2015 Június 12)

*A sakk királynője vezeti a férfiakat*





*

Polgár Juditot nevezték ki a magyar férfi sakkválogatott szövetségi kapitányának.


Seszták Tamás, a Magyar Sakk Szövetség elnöke a pénteki sajtótájékoztatón jelentette be, hogy az elnökség egyhangúlag szavazott bizalmat minden idők legsikeresebb női sakkozójának. A 39 éves Polgár Judit játékosként kétszer - 1988-ban és 1990-ben - nyert sakkolimpiát a női válogatottal, 2002-ben és 2014-ben pedig tagja volt az ezüstérmes férfi nemzeti együttesnek. Az élversenyzéstől tavaly vonult vissza, a kapitányi poszton a 64 esztendős Horváth Tamás helyét foglalja el, aki elmondása szerint maga kezdeményezte a váltást. Polgár Judit bevallotta, kicsit furcsán viszonyult hozzá, amikor először, tavaly ősszel, egy baráti társaságban felmerült, hogy ő legyen a kapitány, de azóta már hozzászokott a gondolathoz. Felidézte, hogy már gyerekként megismerkedett a sakkolimpiák légkörével, így pontosan tudja, hogy egy világversenyen mik lehetnek a nehézségek, és milyen komplikációk merülhetnek fel.

"Tudom, milyen feszített a tempó és szoros a mezőny, de úgy érzem, a magyar csapatnak kedvez a nemrég bevezetett szabály, hogy minden meccset meg kell nyerni, vagyis fordulónként legalább két és fél pontot kell szerezni" - fogalmazott az frissen kinevezett kapitány.

Horváth Tamás kifejtette, azért mostanra időzítették a váltást, hogy Polgár Juditnak a jövő évi sakkolimpia előtt legyen egy felvezető versenye. Ez pedig nem más, mint a november 12. és 22. között az izlandi Reykjavikban sorra kerülő csapat Európa-bajnokság.Seszták Tamás szerint az elnökség konkrét célt nem fogalmazott meg az Eb-n a magyar válogatottal szemben, de személy szerint örülne, ha az első háromba kerülne a csapat. Polgár Judit ezt azzal egészítette ki, az a legfontosabb, hogy szakmailag a maximumot kell nyújtani, s akkor abból jó eredmény jöhet ki. "Mindig szeretnénk a dobogóra kerülni, ehhez pedig az kell, hogy az utolsó két forduló előtt ott legyünk az első öt vagy hat csapat között" - jelentette ki.

Az új kapitány jelezte, tisztában van vele, hogy a sakk alapvetően egyéni sportág, ugyanakkor híve az edzőtáboroknak, és szeretné, ha a játékosok minél több időt töltenének együtt, mert a szakmai eszmecserék elősegíthetik a jó csapatszereplést.*


----------



## mejutka (2015 Október 25)

Sziasztok! Aki le tudta tölteni ezt a Remek gyűjteményt (az egészet) fel tudná tenni az osztott.com-ra vagy el tudná hozzám juttatni privátban? Nagyon köszönöm! Szeretettel:Jutka


----------



## villosa (2016 Október 2)

Sziasztok!
Sajnos nem sikerült letölteni a könyveket, a megaupload halott 
Valaki segítene?


----------



## ppix (2017 November 14)

Sakk könyvek gyűjteménye 6. rész - Sakk problémák, sajnos már nem érhető el.

Esetleg tudtok hasonló linkeket:
http://gorgonian.weebly.com/pgn.html

ahonnan PGN formátumban tölthetők le feladványok, mint például a fentebbi linkről az Auerswald Collection.


----------



## osso (2018 Február 1)

Tactics Time! 1001 Chess Tactics from the Games of Everyday Chess Players
(EPUB formátum)


----------



## ALKAALKA (2022 Április 3)

Sziasztok!
Keresem az alábbi könyveket,ha lehet pdf formában :
Sakkozok....Tehát gondolkodom (2020, 178 oldal)
HONFI GYÖRGY - 1001 FELADAT KEZDŐ SAKKOZÓKNAK (2007, 200 oldal)
HONFI GYÖRGY - Sakk példatár haladóknak (2013)
Bill Price - A sakk története ötven lépésben (2017, 224 oldal)
Halász Ferenc - Géczi Zoltán - Sakkfortélyok (2013, 127 oldal)
BIRKÁS GYÖRGY - 200 játék a sakktáblán Őrület feketén-fehéren (2006, 211 oldal)
Bán Jenő Asztalos Lajos - A sakkjáték elemei (2011, 321 oldal )
Hardicsay Péter - Sakkedző a sakkról és Sakkedző (2008, 208 oldal)
Papp Márió - Így sakkoztak ők! (2002) és Így sakkoztak ők! Híres emberek, játszmák, szenvedélyek (2019, 394 oldal)
Bottlik Iván - Kis magyar sakktörténet (2004, 136 oldal)
Kállai Gábor - SAKKSZTORIK (2012, 213 oldal)
Schneider Attila - A mattadás művészete (2000, 200oldal)
Pintér József - 1000 bástyavégjáték - Magyar Sakkvilág könyvei sorozat (2007, 432 oldal)
Pintér József - 1000 könnyűtiszt végjáték (2007, 548 oldal)
Mészáros András - 1000 végjátéktanulmány (2007, 313 oldal)
Raymond Smullyan - Sherlock Holmes sakkrejtélyei50 izgalmas sakknyomozás
Mészáros András - Vezéráldozatok , Magyar Sakkvilág füzetek

Máthé Gáspár - A bajnoknevelés titkai
Polgár Judit - Nagymesterből világklasszis (2014, 381 oldal)
Polgár Judit - Sakklépések 5 éves kortól
Polgár Judit - Sakk és matt - 6 éves kortól
Csömör Lászlóné, Kajzinger Róbert, Sarlós Erzsébet, Szávin Márk László - Sakk logika munkafüzet - 1. évfolyam - (MS-1902U)
Csömör Lászlóné, Sarlós Erzsébet - Sakk logika munkafüzet 2 - (MS-1906U)
Csömör Lászlóné, Kajzinger Róbert, Sarlós Erzsébet, Szávin Márk László - Sakk munkafüzet - 1. évfolyam - (MS-1901U)
Kajzinger Róbert, Szávin Márk László - Sakk munkafüzet - 2. évfolyam - (MS-1905U)

Joachim Petzold - Sakk lexikon (1994, 289 oldal)
Sümegi László - Sakk és matematika, sakkmatematika (1994, 152 oldal)
Pongó István - Sakk 2. 8-10 éves gyerekeknek (1996, 73oldal)
Pongó István - A sakktaktika titkai (1995,403oldal)
Greif, Martin (összeáll.) - 200 klasszikus sakkfeladvány (1996, 140oldal)
Papp Márió - 100 híres ember 100 sakkjátszmája (1997, 306oldal)

Flórián Tibor - A legjobb magyar támadójátszmák (1970, 132 oldal)
Flórián Tibor - Csak az győzhet, aki támad!? (1968, 152 oldal)
Gelenczei Emil - 200 megnyitási sakkcsapda (1967, 207 oldal)
Páros György Kardos Tivadar - Az I. magyar sakkfeladványszerző bajnokság 1945-1950
Gelenczei Emil - 175 új megnyitási sakkcsapda (1972, 234 oldal)



Köszönöm


----------



## ALKAALKA (2022 Június 16)

Scribd-en találtam


----------

